# How can we best as drivers sabotage Uber and Lyft?



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?

- Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)

- Contacting local and national media and suggesting anti-company news stories.

- Trying to dissuade new drivers from joining (by basically telling them the truth)

- Contacting national, local and state governments and trying to get them to pass laws which make things harder for the companies (but ideally make things better for drivers such as "the 70% rule")

- Informing customers about the poor pay and treatment and possibly suggesting alternatives.

- Inform investors about certain realities we have seen in an effort to sabotage their stock price.

Since the companies are cheating us and trying to remove us altogether they do not deserve our good will. So what things can we do to them in order to advance our ill will against them and work to destroy them? Please suggest any ideas you have.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


Your second and fourth line would be good starters. I really was on the fence of supporting strikers but also people just not complaining anymore and leaving rideshare if they hated it, but every time I read an article with the ceos face I get disgusted and more support the former than the latter. I would also make more people aware of UP.net. I like the structure of the site and it's easy to understand I would think to the average "low skill" worker. And having separate threads by geographical cities/countries helps. Idk. May not ever work but these companies can rot at this point. Market just dropped to .70 something a mile from .8


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


How about just move on and do something else?

Do you not have the skills to make more money doing something else? Your fault....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Whynotsteve said:


> How about just move on and do something else?
> 
> Do you not have the skills to make more money doing something else? Your fault....


Even if I did "move on" I would still want to sabotage them. I don't like bullies.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Whynotsteve said:


> How about just move on and do something else?
> 
> Do you not have the skills to make more money doing something else? Your fault....


What about caring for other people besides yourself?!? Many of us have other skills but enjoy this gig. No one should be exploited.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


Driver's in SF Bay Area will miss a great opportunity if they don't stage a huge protest at Parc 55/Hilton during democratic convention.

That location is awful for convention but PERFECT for a strike because it's already a bottleneck day or night.

Force politicians to take ownership of drivers plight.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Dont worry. Uber and Lyft are destroying each other. Work on your exit plan each day.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I have aleays thought that we need to lay a foundation of professionalism. Organize, offer training, possibly supplemental background checks or other vetting, and create a "certification" that demonstrates we care about service and quality of drivers. Then we can approach legislatures with something greater than a plea for them to fix these issues.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I have aleays thought that we need to lay a foundation of professionalism. Organize, offer training, possibly supplemental background checks or other vetting, and create a "certification" that demonstrates we care about service and quality of drivers. Then we can approach legislatures with something greater than a plea for them to fix these issues.


How do you organize a group of drivers that have an average turnover of two months?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You join the movement, and spread the word. Talk to other drivers when you use uber as a rider.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I have aleays thought that we need to lay a foundation of professionalism. Organize, offer training, possibly supplemental background checks or other vetting, and create a "certification" that demonstrates we care about service and quality of drivers. Then we can approach legislatures with something greater than a plea for them to fix these issues.


Approaching legislators would be great but, legislators have sold their souls to the devil (Ridesharing) which exacerbates and in fact becomes part of the problem.

https://www.theregreview.org/2018/06/28/schriever-uber-lyft-lobby-deregulation-preemption/


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Driver's in SF Bay Area will miss a great opportunity if they don't stage a huge protest at Parc 55/Hilton during democratic convention.
> 
> That location is awful for convention but PERFECT for a strike because it's already a bottleneck day or night.
> 
> Force politicians to take ownership of drivers plight.


Perfect time to not log on to apps. Let the surge turn the map bright red. Go make serious green. Show Uber who the real boss is.

It's us that set the price if we really want too.



UberBeemer said:


> I have aleays thought that we need to lay a foundation of professionalism. Organize, offer training, possibly supplemental background checks or other vetting, and create a "certification" that demonstrates we care about service and quality of drivers. Then we can approach legislatures with something greater than a plea for them to fix these issues.


My thoughts exactly. Do the PR work needed. Have the public understand that, when you get a driver with these certifications, you get the best. The riders should be encouraged to reject the others.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Approaching legislators would be great but, legislators have sold their souls to the devil (Ridesharing) which exacerbates and in fact becomes part of the problem.


Organization is key to building political capital. These companies have it through the fact that they can speak for themselves and represent a significant chunk of revenue. We can build a voice if we organize.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Organization is key to building political capital. These companies have it through the fact that they can speak for themselves and represent a significant chunk of revenue. We can build a voice if we organize.


Again. Completely agree. We need an association that hired lobbyists.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


Go to school get an education and get a better job?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


----------------------
It seems to be the most recent statements from L/U is that the majority of their drivers are driving 20 hours per week or less. Their attitude is that for part time unskilled workers doing a very simple job, the pay scale is correct and if drivers are making under minimum wage, than they are not doing the job correctly.
Uber has started advertising on radio, promoting drivers . KOST ( 103.5 fm) has a section under Mark Wallenberg where the public can post wonderful experience with Uber drivers. Mark Wallengren announces this on the air daily. More of Ubers attempt to persuade the public that they care about their drivers.
Even if drivers are only working part time, they have the right to receive a fair wage for time spent.
_______________________



Authority said:


> Go to school get an education and get a better job?


____________________

It takes money to do all of that. Some people are not college material nor are capable of learning trades. Life is not as simple as you make it out to be. It takes every penny they can earn to survive and support their families. Plus, if they must drive 10 - 12 hours per day , where is the time for school ?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

I don’t understand why people seem to think Uber owes them something. Their obligation is to their shareholders to make money not to provide you a job. Fares used to be higher because at the time they needed to get people in. Now they don’t. Move on with your life.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Don’t do anything, U/L will destroy themselves with the stupid management that doesn’t have a clue as to what they are doing.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Authority said:


> I don't understand why people seem to think Uber owes them something. Their obligation is to their shareholders to make money not to provide you a job. Fares used to be higher because at the time they needed to get people in. Now they don't. Move on with your life.


Why do I owe them peace then? I don't owe them anything. If I want to work to sabotage them, that is my prerogative.



UberBeemer said:


> Organization is key to building political capital. These companies have it through the fact that they can speak for themselves and represent a significant chunk of revenue. We can build a voice if we organize.


Driver anger is definitely building. It usually takes people to get pissed off first before they act. These companies are playing with fire because I think things can change fast. Drivers do not realize their power.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

The management isn't stupid,


touberornottouber said:


> Why do I owe them peace then? I don't owe them anything. If I want to work to sabotage them, that is my prerogative.
> 
> 
> Driver anger is definitely building. It usually takes people to get pissed off first before they act. These companies are playing with fire because I think things can change fast. Drivers do not realize their power.


Anger about _what_? They have been losing money for years to get market share and scale. Now they need to tighten it up and make a profit. That's just business.

If you're relying on Uber that's your own mistake, not theirs.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Why would you want to ? For better or worse this pays the bills and more for me . Believe me I am not schilling for them and there are many days I want to drive my car through the green light hub but what good would that do ? Use your negative energy to do something positive for yourself . Put that energy towards developing a strategy that works for you . The system is ****ed so figure out a way to use it to your benefit .


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Why would you want to ? For better or worse this pays the bills and more for me . Believe me I am not schilling for them and there are many days I want to drive my car through the green light hub but what good would that do ? Use your negative energy to do something positive for yourself . Put that energy towards developing a strategy that works for you . The system is ****ed so figure out a way to use it to your benefit .


Well the bully punches you in the nose. I guess you could turn around and offer to buy him lunch but that's just not how I work. If they want my goodwill then they need to earn it. Start by paying drivers at least 70% of the fare. No exceptions. I feel rolling over and being pushovers is what got us all here in the first place.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Well the bully punches you in the nose. I guess you could turn around and offer to buy him lunch but that's just not how I work. If they want my goodwill then they need to earn it. Start by paying drivers at least 70% of the fare. No exceptions. I feel rolling over and being pushovers is what got us all here in the first place.


 I said nothing about taking it . I said figure out a way to turn it to your advantage .


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

The Good Book says of it's doctrine "it's ways are ways of pleasantness and all its paths are peace."

"Sabotage" and "hate" don't sound either pleasant or peaceful to me.

I decry such as a path to endless misery and ruin. Doubt me? Look to the "social justice" crowd. Does not every grievance lead only to greater rage and misery? Why follow such a path?

Rather than seek to destroy, I dare you to .... Build! Make a better alternative to Uber and Lyft. Let your model attract us by it's merits.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


Uber and Lyft isn't going anywhere. There is enough drivers to offset any bad you or a small group of people might try to do to the company.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Rather than seek to destroy, I dare you to .... Build! Make a better alternative to Uber and Lyft. Let your model attract us by it's merits.


That's a great point! If a competitor ever comes who treats drivers better then another way we can sabotage Uber/Lyft is by supporting and helping to build up that company.

I remember long ago when drivers were actually getting arrested for Uber/Lyft in some areas because it was technically illegal. The companies would ask the drivers for support in changing the laws and ask that they take the risks with them. It's a shame how things changed where now we are just dog crap on the shoes of these executives to the point where they are trying to get us all fired (SDVs) and taking more of our pay.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

If you like to drive, and you don't mind meeting the public, then there is one thing that you can do...
Become the competition, make em hurt, take their customers for your own and never give em a break.

Don't get mad, get even and then some.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> - Contacting national, local and state governments and trying to get them to pass laws which make things harder for the companies (but ideally make things better for drivers such as "the 70% rule")


Screw 70%, that's not enough. No way should these companies be grabbing 30%.

75% should be the BARE MINIMUM.

The Connecticut legislature has a 75% bill that has a better than 50/50 chance of passing.



OtherUbersdo said:


> Why would you want to ? For better or worse this pays the bills and more for me . Believe me I am not schilling for them and there are many days I want to drive my car through the green light hub but what good would that do ? Use your negative energy to do something positive for yourself . Put that energy towards developing a strategy that works for you . The system is F***ed so figure out a way to use it to your benefit .


Let both scumbag companies go belly-up.

Their bodies wouldn't have time to get cold before new and hopefully better companies take their place.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Best way to sabotage Uber would be to push for regulation and laws that force rideshare to operate like the taxi business. Also force surge and premiums to increase. This would alienate the customer and the reason rideshare grew in the first place.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Why do I owe them peace then? I don't owe them anything. If I want to work to sabotage them, that is my prerogative.


It's sort of like a serial woman-beater whose victims flee from him but fail to get him sent to prison.

He simply moves on to his next victim.

Uber has a virtually limitless supply of Third World immigrants to take your place if you quit.

Please change your tagline from 70% to 75%. No way should these companies be taking 30% of the gross.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


If you really want to sabotages Uber vote for Trump and support his anti-immigration policies. If he stops immigration, deports recent immigrants, and strips the citizenship of people born here to foreign parents then there won't be enough drivers and rates will go way up.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Best way to sabotage Uber would be to push for regulation and laws that force rideshare to operate like the taxi business. Also force surge and premiums to increase. This would alienate the customer and the reason rideshare grew in the first place.


What it actually does is finds the equilibrium. What price the rider is comfortable with and what the price the driver feels they can live with.

The two must find a comfortable place or the system falls apart. We are seeing that now.

At this point the only exploration is how low the price can go.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

It's going to get a whole lot worse than it is today. U/L are losing money big time, and that cannot continue to happen. They need to A. charge the pax more, B. cut their own corporate expenses and salaries, and/or C. decrease driver pay. Guess which one of these three is going to happen??


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Authority said:


> I don't understand why people seem to think Uber owes them something. Their obligation is to their shareholders to make money not to provide you a job. Fares used to be higher because at the time they needed to get people in. Now they don't. Move on with your life.


Ford, GM and Chrysler did not "owe" the auto workers anything. But they were allowed to recklessly manipulate them until unions stepped in.

THIS ISNT ABOUT UBER OR LYFT OWING. Its about putting a stop to their continually making things worse for their labor force.

Don't drink the "right to work" or citizen's united koolaid.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Ford, GM and Chrysler did not "owe" the auto workers anything. But they were allowed to recklessly manipulate them until unions stepped in.
> 
> THIS ISNT ABOUT UBER OR LYFT OWING. Its about putting a stop to their continually making things worse for their labor force.
> 
> Don't drink the "right to work" or citizen's united koolaid.


That's a false comparison, the auto companies were full time employers. Uber isn't an employer and it's not a full time gig. At least it's not supposed to be.

That's like saying Big Macs are bad because if you eat nothing but Big Macs you'll get fat. Well yeah, but you're not supposed to be eating nothing but Big Macs.

If you're doing Uber full time and relying on it you're doing it wrong, and that's not their fault.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Authority said:


> If you really want to sabotages Uber vote for Trump and support his anti-immigration policies. If he stops immigration, deports recent immigrants, and strips the citizenship of people born here to foreign parents then there won't be enough drivers and rates will go way up.


Anyone born here is by definition, a citizen. Regardless of where their parents are from. Eliminating immigrant drivers is contradictory to what we refer to as the anerican dream. Trumps policies are contrary to established immigration laws. And his agenda fails to address the problem, but instead blames problems on people who have come here for the same reason as most of our grandparents or great grandparents. His policies have been ill conceived, spiteful, and immoral.



Authority said:


> That's a false comparison, the auto companies were full time employers. Uber isn't an employer and it's not a full time gig. At least it's not supposed to be.
> 
> That's like saying Big Macs are bad because if you eat nothing but Big Macs you'll get fat. Well yeah, but you're not supposed to be eating nothing but Big Macs.
> 
> If you're doing Uber full time and relying on it you're doing it wrong, and that's not their fault.


It is not a false comparison. Prior to the organization of labor, industrial barrons were exploiting workers that they treated with disregard for their safety or well being. There were fewer differences than you indicate. There were not full time or part time workers. Just workers. People need to eat and privide shelter for themselves, so they worked where they could. Much like many who signed up for uber well before they cooked up their "side hustle" propoganda. Their own incentive structures and email nags betray the idea that its not set up as a full time gig. You were told you can/should work whenever you chose, but would get reminders that you needed to take more trips. If they intended this to be part time, why wouldn't they remind you that you were exceeding part time hours?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Post above makes no sense. Illegals are illegal. They are not "undocumented". They are illegal. We have right to deport them, the problem is the asylum laws being abused and not enough judges to process.


Trump is not "blaming" illegals. He is trying to enforce the laws already in the books. He won the election because many people in the country believe the laws should be enforced.

Here is an uber analogy about illegal aliens. Uber has rules that driver's cars cannot have body damage. Yet, they don't enforce the rule because it would greatly reduce the number of drivers. Illegal aliens are similar. In the books, there are laws that say they should be deported, but democrats don't want the laws enforced because it would shrink their voter ranks.

Illegal immigrants are just like body damage on uber car. the drivers who keep their cars in great shape want the rules enforced to reduce number of drivers and increase their profits. The poor people who can't keep their cars in good condition depend on the rule not being enforced and they are essentially robbing the better drivers by driving "illegally".

it can't be any clearer than that. If you drive uber, you understand why illegals are bad.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Anyone born here is by definition, a citizen. Regardless of where their parents are from.


Until they're not. Stephen Moore and Trump intend to strip the citizenship of those whose parents were here illegally.



UberBeemer said:


> If they intended this to be part time, why wouldn't they remind you that you were exceeding part time hours?


There's no such thing as "part time hours" for an independent contractor. You work for yourself if and when you want to. If you'd don't make enough money in your part time business, then do something else.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Authority said:


> Until they're not. Stephen Moore and Trump intend to strip the citizenship of those whose parents were here illegally.


Illegal. The 14th amendment cannot be undone by Trump, no matter what he tells you. Be glad.




Authority said:


> There's no such thing as "part time hours" for an independent contractor. You work for yourself if and when you want to. If


You confirm my point. This isn't a part time gig, unless you do it part time. This does not mean that it isnt intended as a full time option.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> You confirm my point. This isn't a part time gig, unless you do it part time. This does not mean that it isnt intended as a full time option.


"Intended as a full time option"? _You_ are the employer. You decide how much to work, if at all. So if you have anyone to blame, it's only yourself.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Strike is only solution. How to strike is fundamental question:
1/ Every day at the airports staging area, in all big USA cities, turn your app off, for one hour, from 12 to 1 pm
Do it for months
2/ Do not ever form any kind of negotiating team
3/ Do not ever negotiate with U/L


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Authority said:


> "Intended as a full time option"?


You stated that its not supposed to be a full time thing. In other words, "intended as a full time option". This is incorrect. Uber clearly prefers as many drivers who want, to do it as many hours as they can. Their "side hustle" claim is a statement made that's designed to insulate them from claims that we are employees.

What you claim is not an uncommon lie that the company is hiding behind. Its like McDonalds saying their jobs arent aupposed to support families, just meant to be an after school , entry level job. If that were true, why would they operate during school hours?



Authority said:


> So if you have anyone to blame, it's only yourself.


Well, i do just fine with this. And the only blame placed is on them by me is for their practice of constantly cooking up new ways to pay you less, and new ways of getting in the way of us being truly IC's. Contractors are given sufficient information in order to decide if a task is going to earn them money or cost them money. Emoloyees are given ultimatums and directives.

I am curious why you argue the point. Yes, we agree to their contract terms by way of signing on each day. But, why shouldn't we try to negotiate a better arrangement? It makes no sense not to. Dont you want to get paid at the rate you signed on for?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Its like McDonalds saying their jobs arent aupposed to support families, just meant to be an after school , entry level job. If that were true, why would they operate during school hours?


Because different people have different school schedules?



UberBeemer said:


> ...their practice of constantly cooking up new ways to pay you less


That's what they're supposed to do. When you buy gas do you look for the cheapest station? Should the station with higher prices try to sabotage you because you won't buy their higher priced gas??



UberBeemer said:


> I am curious why you argue the point. Yes, we agree to their contract terms by way of signing on each day. But, why shouldn't we try to negotiate a better arrangement? It makes no sense not to. Dont you want to get paid at the rate you signed on for?


I didn't "sign on" for a rate and neither did you. If that were the case, then you might have an argument... but it's not and you don't.

To answer your broader question, of course I'd LIKE to make more money. It is unfortunate that market conditions and labor availability have pushed down pay rates. But I don't blame Uber, they're doing exactly what they should do. They should lower rates as far as they can until people start to stop driving. That's capitalism.

It's not the fault of Uber that there are people who will work for lower rates.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Authority said:


> They have been losing money for years


Bullshit.

In the earnings that THEY provided, each company publicly stated that their earnings _from rideshare contributions_ are approximately a billion dollars (each). That means that each company IS profitable, they are simply spending stupid money on other stuff (like SDC research, lawsuits, lobbying, etc) so they show a loss.



Authority said:


> didn't "sign on" for a rate and neither did you


Yes I did. I signed on for 75%. And I financed a car on that promise.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I signed on for 75%. And I financed a car on that promise.


I'd love to see that?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


Cash Rides.

" I Need a Dollar Dollar. Dollar is What I Need " !


----------



## ktpris (Jan 22, 2018)

The companies deserve retaliation for their many misdeeds. I have heard that it gets the companies' attention when drivers coordinate to boost surge pricing, and drivers can give themselves a raise by collecting those fabricated surges without much of a downside. It is possible for drivers to take back control that way. This website could be used to coordinate the time and dates everyone agrees to go offline for five or so minutes before the apps are turned back on and the huge surges are collected. Surges can get to up to $30 this way at busy times like on Friday afternoon just before a gangload of flights land at the airport. In fact, the airport and the club/convention/sporting/tourism event zones are good places to coordinate a driver-controlled surge boost like this. The companies tell us weekly where they expect high demand so their own schedule can be used against them to coordinate higher surges. The companies hate this type of driver coordination and claim they will deactivate drivers for participating in this sort of thing, but they had a hard time proving who participated and who actually colluded in DC for a similar effort plus they cannot just fire everyone (especially peak-time drivers). During a boost-coordination, who's to say a driver didn't have to pee or take a break at the same time every other driver at the airport/event did? The companies manipulate and oppress drivers so much and have paid politicians to look the other way so it's only fair to take your power back; striking tends not to catch enough of their attention because the companies know it's temporary. Instead, this surge-coordination idea both helps drivers and pisses of passengers who have no choice but to pay the high surge fare or use an equally expensive taxi/limo. Pissed off passengers and a record of higher fares are a great way to undermine the companies' stock value since investors care alot about public image and the competitive pricing that is the basis for the rideshare business model. The companies already have a poor public image so let's drive down stock price by making it worse. The stocks are already horribly failing so it won't take that much from drivers to really send them spiriling into bankruptcy. We need them to go bankrupt ASAP this summer/fall by their stock falling to near zero, and then a better company will pop up to replace them both. Organization to boost surges is likely to be impactful because it can be done multiple times per day without jeopardizing the income of full time drivers. There is more of a chance that everyone will be interested in participating unlike a strike that some drivers cannot afford to do. I am just an advocate now. I won't be out there doing this because I quit weeks ago when I realized the companies started blatantly stealing surges and taking higher percentages of basic fares (fraud). Quitting is how I protest because I am not fulltime, but fulltime drivers who can't quit may want to try the surge-coordination idea. See this article about the DC area effort:
https://abcnews.go.com/Business/lyft-drivers-tampering-surge-pricing-booted/story?id=63101962


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Authority said:


> I don't understand why people seem to think Uber owes them something. Their obligation is to their shareholders to make money not to provide you a job. Fares used to be higher because at the time they needed to get people in. Now they don't. Move on with your life.


They get to use my car and labor .They owe me more than upfront pricing and mind games


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> They get to use my car and labor .They owe me more than upfront pricing and mind games


You should just quit if you feel that way.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> You stated that its not supposed to be a full time thing. In other words, "intended as a full time option". This is incorrect. Uber clearly prefers as many drivers who want, to do it as many hours as they can. Their "side hustle" claim is a statement made that's designed to insulate them from claims that we are employees.


Uber had to pay a $20 million FTC settlement for falsely claiming the median yearly income of FULL TIME NYC drivers was $90,000 per year.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

If you can't make money with surges like this that's your fault.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Authority said:


> You should just quit if you feel that way.


Who asked you?



Authority said:


> If you can't make money with surges like this that's your fault.
> View attachment 321584


Where's is it multiplying these days?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Authority said:


> If you can't make money with surges like this that's your fault.
> View attachment 321584


Unless you've been in a bubble, you'd know that uber has been implementing theie infamous "Charlotte Surge" in more and more markets.

Your market is not likely to escape.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Ya he posts old pictures yet he's an authority of something?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

You have Uber People, Reddit, Twitter and Local Press along people you meet on a daily basis as passengers. (if they ask) 

The game is to call out lies and propaganda Uber put out as it occurs. Ubers propaganda pieces should used as an opportunity to tell the truth and get it out there though any media available. 

Wall Street track positive and negative press and it does influence calls on stock. 

All drivers have to do is make the effort to get the truth out there. There is a 6 month opportunity to hurt current shareholders and save real people from being conned.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Authority said:


> If you can't make money with surges like this that's your fault.
> View attachment 321584


That's a very disingenuous comment and misleading screen shot for anyone who knows the L.A.
I mean, for one thing, very few markets light up like that.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Many people quit their prior jobs to the allure of being their own boss and to work only when they want and where they want. Then they don't understand why doing such a mindless task isn't paying them a lot of money. What were they doing just a couple years go?

Someone doesn't like their job so instead of quitting and finding something else, they want to sabotage the company. What this (insert insulting name here) doesn't understand is there are tens of thousands of low-wage drivers working for the company who depend on that income. The little guys are the ones who always get hurt. 
Other people think politicians and government regulation is the solution to all their problems. After you've lived a few years you will soon realize ALL politicians don't GAF about you. Their efforts are spent getting re-elected and making touchy-feely headlines. Has nothing to do with party affiliations. You want to talk about corporate greed but fail to realize the corruption and greed are far worse within your "come-save-me" politicians.
Some people even think Trump is to blame for their woes. Sorry to bust bubbles but nothing this administration has done is causing the issues. People have been complaining about unfair and evil Uber/Lyft long before this guy was elected. And spewing false headlines and reporting "opinions" as "news" isn't helping to fix this issues this country faces.
One person seems to think a strike is the "only" solution. I'm speechless!
It's sad that so many people think others are to blame for their struggles.

The truth is... these people want to continue to enjoy being their own boss and working when and where they want. They just don't like that it doesn't pay that much.

The reality is... these people don't want to get off their butts and make the decisions needed to improve their quality of life. It's just so much easier to sit back, complain about it, blame others, and claim to be a victim of corporate greed.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Scott.Sul said:


> Many people quit their prior jobs to the allure of being their own boss and to work only when they want and where they want. Then they don't understand why doing such a mindless task isn't paying them a lot of money. What were they doing just a couple years go?
> 
> Someone doesn't like their job so instead of quitting and finding something else, they want to sabotage the company. What this (insert insulting name here) doesn't understand is there are tens of thousands of low-wage drivers working for the company who depend on that income. The little guys are the ones who always get hurt.
> Other people think politicians and government regulation is the solution to all their problems. After you've lived a few years you will soon realize ALL politicians don't GAF about you. Their efforts are spent getting re-elected and making touchy-feely headlines. Has nothing to do with party affiliations. You want to talk about corporate greed but fail to realize the corruption and greed are far worse within your "come-save-me" politicians.
> ...


I get paid to sit back at my full-time, to sit and complain about the greed.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Authority said:


> If you can't make money with surges like this that's your fault.
> View attachment 321584


Not all areas still use multiplier surges. Here, we are on the flat surge. Nonetheless, if you cant make money without surge, it's your fault.

But whats that got to do with the topic of striking? Wouldn't you prefer if those multipliers applied to rates that arent cut every 9 months?


----------



## The Drive Guy (Aug 9, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


The Summer is approaching. Gas prices are going up. Perhaps "Hot Rides In The Summer". Turn off our air conditioners. No better way to begin to immediately see angry pax fleeing. Anything to draw attention to the fact that drivers are getting screwed without mercy.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

You must first change fundamentalist American thinking, that winner take all capitalism is good, and that won't happen. Uber/Lyft are no different than other corporations such as Amazon, Wal Mart, Exxon Mobile etc. Only the shareholders and top executives matter. You have to look at the big picture, the only hope is to quit voting for right wing politicians and that includes Democrats. The money cult needs to go.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Best way to sabotage Uber would be to push for regulation and laws that force rideshare to operate like the taxi business. Also force surge and premiums to increase. This would alienate the customer and the reason rideshare grew in the first place.


Hi Emma....:biggrin:
This battle is already being fought in Seattle Washington. The city ordinance is taking Uber to court to try and force them to make us employees and eligible to vote union. The city says comply or we will shut you down in the Seattle area and surrounding regions.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...-bargaining-for-uber-lyft-drivers-in-seattle/
Of course Uber is fighting it tooth and nail, by getting Golden Ants to start their own group called Drive Forward to go out and preach to us, "Union bad! Uber Good!"

These drivers work for Uber up to 40 hours a week with no pay. Uber just supplies them with laptops and merchandise to recruit more anti city ordinance drivers.

https://www.uber.com/drive/seattle/collective-bargaining/


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

One way is leave app on but don't accept pings. You show as available driver but not accepting trips makes the system unreliable.

It takes 15 seconds for a ping to expire. If 4 drivers do that it's a full minute plus the time to redistribute the ping. For the ADHD millenial snowflakes a minute is an eternity. If Becca has to wait an entire minute to get to her SoulCycle class that's a travesty of justice.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Authority said:


> I don't understand why people seem to think Uber owes them something. Their obligation is to their shareholders to make money not to provide you a job. Fares used to be higher because at the time they needed to get people in. Now they don't. Move on with your life.


No. Uber does not own one car. They buy zero tires. They buy zero fuel. They set rates without any thought of what it cost to maintain a vehicle let alone make a profit and a decent living. When uber came to atlanta six years ago, you had to buy a black sedan or suv. I switched from taxi to uber, I put out the 35 k for a suburban. Uber set everything, collected everything, paid what they wanted, and canceled drivers with little regard to what the truth is. Not your normal job situation


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Hi Emma....:biggrin:
> This battle is already being fought in Seattle Washington. The city ordinance is taking Uber to court to try and force them to make us employees and eligible to vote union. The city says comply or we will shut you down in the Seattle area and surrounding regions.
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...-bargaining-for-uber-lyft-drivers-in-seattle/
> ...


Uber preys on morons.

The spin of that made me throw up in my mouth.


----------



## Uberate (Dec 29, 2018)

accept rides in both apps, only pick up lyft riders. do at least 5 of these per day to offset the 30-40% uber is stealing from you.



Authority said:


> I don't understand why people seem to think Uber owes them something. Their obligation is to their shareholders to make money not to provide you a job. Fares used to be higher because at the time they needed to get people in. Now they don't. Move on with your life.


The problem is this a business trend that has to end. It is unethical. It is fancy accounting that steals from the employees/sole proprieters. WWE is another example, wrestlers end up dying by age 55 because they get mistreated with no retirement, no healthcare, and abusive working conditions. It is modern day slavery and it must end.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Best way to sabotage Uber would be to push for regulation and laws that force rideshare to operate like the taxi business. Also force surge and premiums to increase. This would alienate the customer and the reason rideshare grew in the first place.


Customers are addicted to the ability to summon a ride in minutes.

Look at all the gaslighting going on here. "No point in organizing, it will never change"

Nobody is talking about charging the customer more. U/L have that covered. Upfront pricing masks rate increases. And customers are already accustomed to paying surges.

For the slow kids in the class, we are talking about the percentage of the fare being more proportionate to those of us doing the work and risking our lives.

And if we get a voice in government, taking the regulation out of the exclusively self serving grip of immoral executives.

Don't worry. Those who are organizing are resolute. And if you are a real driver, you will still be offered a chance to join the movement.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> Ya he posts old pictures yet he's an authority of something?


Actually that picture was last night.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber is constantly trying to put more lipstick on the pig. But propaganda won't change what is Uber is, or what Uber continues to do to drivers.

Better sell your stock now, Em. Despite what Dara says, this is no FB in the making. Uber has lied to too many people worldwide.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Deceived by false advertisement to recruit drivers, total disregard for drivers financial and physical well-being, and last but not least Uber/Lyft allowing the majority of drivers to illegally drive without rideshare coverage that both companies agreed to with the States they operate in.
I’m petitioning my State (Florida) representatives to inquire into this. Uber will lose half it’s drivers if they are forced to have drivers prove they have this coverage.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Drivers are too busy sabotaging themselves and other drivers.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

This is all so silly, your time would be better spent finding a job that pays what you think you’re worth.

Self driving cars will make all this pointless sooner than you think anyway. Human drivers were always a short term solution.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Authority said:


> This is all so silly, your time would be better spent finding a job that pays what you think you're worth.
> 
> Self driving cars will make all this pointless sooner than you think anyway. Human drivers were always a short term solution.


? you are so funny if you think self driving cars will be available in your lifetime. The Whole self driving cars bs for the masses is a con, the cost to maintain even a modest fleet will be prohibitive.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Authority said:


> The management isn't stupid,
> 
> Anger about _what_? They have been losing money for years to get market share and scale. Now they need to tighten it up and make a profit. That's just business.
> 
> If you're relying on Uber that's your own mistake, not theirs.


...uber is loosing money not because of the drivers,uber is "blowing away" money with uber stupid "projects and paying themselves plenty that should be in drivers pocket...future of rideshare is with local cooperatives without any "parasites" as it is in a current structure...uber is a "dead man walking"...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


Contact your State representatives and tell them that a majority of drivers aren't carrying mandatory rideshare insurance, also contact the media. One of the mandatory requirements forU/L to operate in most States is that they require drivers to carry rideshare coverage which more then 60% don't.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Contact your State representatives and tell them that a majority of drivers aren't carrying mandatory rideshare insurance, also contact the media.


What the hell are you talking about Uber checks everyones documents.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I have aleays thought that we need to lay a foundation of professionalism. Organize, offer training, possibly supplemental background checks or other vetting, and create a "certification" that demonstrates we care about service and quality of drivers. Then we can approach legislatures with something greater than a plea for them to fix these issues.


I'd love to see an actual interview process. Doesn't have to be a big deal, just a few questions asked via video chat.

You can have a clean background and still be a whack job, as you'll see at the airport here. A little screening could go a long way to better shape our image and make people want us to be better treated.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> Organization is key to building political capital. These companies have it through the fact that they can speak for themselves and represent a significant chunk of revenue. We can build a voice if we organize.


They do not represent any tax revenue. The only revenue they represent is the lobbyists and politicians they pay off to look the other way.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Authority said:


> What the hell are you talking about Uber checks everyones documents.


Uber and Lyft do not require us to have any additional insurance in most states when it's technically required. I have a RS endorsement on my insurance, had no idea I needed one until my agent told me.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Authority said:


> What the hell are you talking about Uber checks everyones documents.


Not for rideshare coverage, if they did they would lose 60% plus of drivers. All Uber and Lyft check for is if you have insurance on the car you will be using and it just has to be basic coverage.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

The Ride Share Coverage in Florida is almost $2000 a year higher than a comparable personal policy through GEICO. If you do this part time (as Uber/Lyft tell us most drivers are) and do 400 rides a year then that comes out to $5 per ride just for the insurance.


----------



## spaceman (Mar 4, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


This needs to be brought to the Public's attention on a broad basis


----------



## Uberate (Dec 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> ? you are so funny if you think self driving cars will be available in your lifetime. The Whole self driving cars bs for the masses is a con, the cost to maintain even a modest fleet will be prohibitive.


actually that isn't true. Cars are manufactured in less than a minute by robots. It is not a stretch to have robots repair cars and keep them on the road perpetually with robotic service stations. The problem is the status quo isn't going to let go of a trillion dollar industry easily.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> They do not represent any tax revenue. The only revenue they represent is the lobbyists and politicians they pay off to look the other way.


In chicago, probably other cities, every ride to each of its airports, navy pier, and mccormic place convention center generates $5 for the city.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uberate said:


> actually that isn't true. Cars are manufactured in less than a minute by robots. It is not a stretch to have robots repair cars and keep them on the road perpetually with robotic service stations. The problem is the status quo isn't going to let go of a trillion dollar industry easily.


? they can't even get GPS to function reliably, you think have these same idiots programming robots will be better.


----------



## Uberate (Dec 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> ? they can't even get GPS to function reliably, you think have these same idiots programming robots will be better.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uberate said:


>


FAKE NEWS ?, have you driven that piece of zhyt.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Uberate said:


> actually that isn't true. Cars are manufactured in less than a minute by robots. It is not a stretch to have robots repair cars and keep them on the road perpetually with robotic service stations. The problem is the status quo isn't going to let go of a trillion dollar industry easily.


Robots arent going to be able to fully maintain cars in the foreseeable future. Even the manufacturing process requies humans for various processes.

Diagnosis requires humans. There are a lot of sensors feeding data to the onboard computers, but not on everything.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Maybe they’ll call Arnold to work on these cars ?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> In chicago, probably other cities, every ride to each of its airports, navy pier, and mccormic place convention center generates $5 for the city.


The city was collecting these fees before Uber and Lyft were ever thought of. They will collect these fees from somebody long after Lyft and Uber are gone.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I have aleays thought that we need to lay a foundation of professionalism. Organize, offer training, possibly supplemental background checks or other vetting, and create a "certification" that demonstrates we care about service and quality of drivers. Then we can approach legislatures with something greater than a plea for them to fix these issues.


HopSkipDrive does this. They pay a mere 0.79 a mile. And the customer service is far behind Uber's in how they treat riders.

The problem is the pay. At 0.60 a mile, you truly should not expect much from the workforce you get. All of these rideshare are going to fail. There is a good reason taxis charge 2.70 a mile.



Authority said:


> The management isn't stupid,
> 
> Anger about _what_? They have been losing money for years to get market share and scale. Now they need to tighten it up and make a profit. That's just business.
> 
> If you're relying on Uber that's your own mistake, not theirs.


Uber is a scam. Their plunge in the stock market has pulled the wool off 75%. Do you really need to see it close down completely and leave drivers without pay to believe us?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The city is collecting those fees. Thats the point. This is a tax. Thousands of these each and every day.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Please change your tagline from 70% to 75%. No way should these companies be taking 30% of the gross.


Well obviously I would support drivers keeping 75%. And if there emerges a strong 75% demand from drivers I would support that. But for now 70% is the limit for what I consider reasonable. My reason is that I realize they have to pay processing costs, insurance, as well as possibly absorb some bad debt from bad or fraudulent customers.

I think it in the end regardless of the difference in opinion over another 5% we are ultimately on the same side versus what things are now.



Bob Reynolds said:


> The Ride Share Coverage in Florida is almost $2000 a year higher than a comparable personal policy through GEICO. If you do this part time (as Uber/Lyft tell us most drivers are) and do 400 rides a year then that comes out to $5 per ride just for the insurance.


I'm paying about $180 a month with progressive here in FL so $2160/year. But that is with 50/100/25 stacked uninsured motorist and a $250 deductible. It's going to vary depending on many factors though.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Well obviously I would support drivers keeping 75%. And if there emerges a strong 75% demand from drivers I would support that. But for now 70% is the limit for what I consider reasonable. My reason is that I realize they have to pay processing costs, insurance, as well as possibly absorb some bad debt from bad or fraudulent customers.
> 
> I think it in the end regardless of the difference in opinion over another 5% we are ultimately on the same side versus what things are now.


If Uber and Lyft followed the law requiring drivers to show rideshare coverage we would get higher rates because there would be less drivers.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I am not entirely sympathetic to Uber's exposure. They raised billions, first VC, now common stock. Certain bad debt is covered by the riders' card issuers. Its the drivers ass in the breeze, taking risks in traffic, bad weather, sick passengers, etc.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

The best way of sabotaging is an easy one. Just accept all rides and never pick up, all the while getting a new job. That’s what I did until my info lapsed and I never updated. You want to terminate me? Fine. I have screenshots of how they mislead me every trip on ETA vs every other navigation app. See you at arbitration.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


I started 4 years ago, buying a Lincoln Town Car and a Black Spot with it, immediately printing kick-ass business cards. Square and PayPal are your friends.

Don't get angry, get even.



OldBay said:


> Post above makes no sense. Illegals are illegal. They are not "undocumented". They are illegal. We have right to deport them, the problem is the asylum laws being abused and not enough judges to process.
> 
> Trump is not "blaming" illegals. He is trying to enforce the laws already in the books. He won the election because many people in the country believe the laws should be enforced.
> 
> ...


A friend's son was killed in a hit and run by a drunken illegal alien, took months to find him. He was already deported multiple times.

When will Captain Karma have an illegal alien run over Nancy Pelosis grandson?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> If Uber and Lyft followed the law requiring drivers to show rideshare coverage we would get higher rates because there would be less drivers.


What are you talking about?! Drivers are NOT required to have "rideshare coverage"? Uber and Lyft maintian coverage that protects their customers. They don't care if drivers decide not to cover themselves that's their choice.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

Authority said:


> The management isn't stupid,
> 
> Anger about _what_? They have been losing money for years to get market share and scale. Now they need to tighten it up and make a profit. That's just business.
> 
> If you're relying on Uber that's your own mistake, not theirs.


Then so it is a mistake for those that rely on Uber drivers to get them to work. There would be no Uber without Uber drivers


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Authority said:


> What are you talking about?! Drivers are NOT required to have "rideshare coverage"? Uber and Lyft maintian coverage that protects their customers. They don't care if drivers decide not to cover themselves that's their choice.


State of Florida made this mandatory as most States, checks with the insurance commission of your State.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> State of Florida made this mandatory as most States, checks with the insurance commission of your State.


Source? What's their definition of "rideshare insurance"?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Authority said:


> Source? What's their definition of "rideshare insurance"?


A driver is not covered in the event of an accident if not transporting a passenger by Uber or Lyft, if for instance you have the app on driving around waiting for a ping and hit another vehicle or any person you are personally liable, since you do rideshare your personal insurance will not cover you and your personal policy most likely will be cancelled. 
Uber insurance covers you when a passenger is in the vehicle or to a lesser extent your on your way to pickup a passenger. Check with your insurance agent he/she will explain it in more detail.
People have been sued because they didn't have rideshare coverage, they lost every time.
BTW if your insurance carrier finds out that you drive rideshare they will most likely cancel your personal insurance policy immediately. Also I might add if you lie if you have an accident that's insurance fraud, a felony.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> State of Florida made this mandatory as most States, checks with the insurance commission of your State.


 Made WHAT mandatory? Do you have a link?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The best way we can sabotage Uber and Lyft is to form a competitor company and outcompete them.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Authority said:


> Made WHAT mandatory? Do you have a link?


http://www.powelllawfirm.com/blog/n...rance-requirements-for-uber-and-lyft-drivers/


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> How about just move on and do something else?
> 
> Do you not have the skills to make more money doing something else? Your fault....


Everybody's situation is not yours and your situation is not everybody's. In between jobs? Got injured? Got laid off? Got bullied out of a position and forced to quit, all the while waiting on your attorney to get you the compensation you so deserve? Maybe one has 10 applications out there and waiting on callbacks? Maybe someone actually enjoys driving for a living, but doesn't like being taken from by a corporate conglomerate whose main source of energy is to run itself on greed. On the average, according to a well known enteprenurial entity, it takes an average of 6 months to get a professional level job, and that's putting in 10 to 15 hours a week towards trying to get said job. Should people just sit around during that time? Should people collect unemployment? Maybe they should go on welfare? That would be better for everybody, right? Food stamps? Handouts from neighbors? at least these drivers, skilled or not, or driving for a myriad of reasons including supporting family, supporting themselves, and not trying to take from the system. this has nothing to do with doing a different job or something else, but rather everything to do with getting paid fairly and honestly by the company you currently are doing something for, who in this case, is Uber. Bad treatment of another human being is not warranted under any circumstances and trying to do something about that situation demands nothing but respect rather than an A-Hole response from somebody who hides behind a keyboard. Don't like it? DON'T READ IT. Amazing, right?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Authority said:


> Made WHAT mandatory? Do you have a link?


Endoplam is that you?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> A driver is not covered in the event of an accident if not transporting a passenger by Uber or Lyft, if for instance you have the app on driving around waiting for a ping and hit another vehicle or any person you are personally liable, since you do rideshare your personal insurance will not cover you and your personal policy most likely will be cancelled. Uber insurance covers you when a passenger is in the vehicle or to a lesser extent your on your way to pickup a passenger.


We all know this. What's your point?



Trafficat said:


> The best way we can sabotage Uber and Lyft is to form a competitor company and outcompete them.


But that's HARD. Easier to whine and complain.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

This reminds me of those "People Freaking Out" videos on YouTube.

"I come here EVERY DAY [to this fast food restaurant] and you get my order wrong EVERY DAY! 
EVERY DAY I come here! AND your food is NO GOOD anyway! AND your prices are TOO HIGH!"

So go somewhere else then. Don't come back.

"NO! NO! I'm coming back tomorrow and it BETTER BE RIGHT!"


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


The old saying about cutting off your nose to spite your face comes to mind.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

TheCount said:


> The old saying about cutting off your nose to spite your face comes to mind.


In what way?
Uber are completely expendable.
They and are replaced by someone else.
Uber should be made an example of.
Those who invested knowing drivers were getting screwed over learn a lesson.
Startups in the future learn a lesson.
The media who buy Ubers BS learn a lesson.
Drivers are no worse off.
Probably better off.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


Quitting? The market is so much saturated that it won't make any dent in their business unless more than 50% drivers quit at the same time.

Strike? Guber can offer more incentives, more surge $$$ and majority of the drivers will take the offer. Majority of the part time drivers won't care about the strike.

Informing new drivers? Most new drivers are blindsided and misinformed. Most of them are the riders by themselves. When they see how much rideshare charged them for their trip, they assume that big chunk goes to the drivers. I told several people not to work for rideshare and later found out that they already join. They all thought that i don't want more competition and want to earn all $$$ to myself. That's another reason hiring spree hasn't slowed down yet.

Informing customers? Why they care? I have informed the customers for more than 4 years. All of them said one thing to me, "If it's bad, why are you still driving". You will give them a reason to laugh at you. They don't care.

Informing investors? Too late. Ipo is done. Nothing left to scare them off.

The only thing possibe to give rideshare companies hard time, is to join the lawsuits wherever they have been filed and in pending. Another thing, Inform in details about guber and gryft business practices to all the business news channels / newspaper to bring some pressure. They are all hungry for ratings. For every little issue, pay cut, toll money reimbursement issue, cleaning fee, fake surge, every single issue, with proof. If vast majority of drivers start raising their voices, it may help to force these companies to stop exploiting the drivers. More negative publicity can bring their stock price down quickly. It may force the cities all over the USA to force some rules and regulations on rideshare business practices.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> In what way?
> Uber are completely expendable.
> They and are replaced by someone else.
> Uber should be made an example of.
> ...


It's remarkable to me that people who by their own admission make less than $20 an hour claim to know more than people making millions running billion dollar companies. Maybe you ought to take a look at your life, your education and your skills and ask yourself if you're so smart why are you doing what you're doing?


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Apr 21, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


The best medicine for your ill will? Is play them at their own game. I however are at this point. I can only hope all goes well soon!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Well obviously I would support drivers keeping 75%. And if there emerges a strong 75% demand from drivers I would support that. But for now 70% is the limit for what I consider reasonable. My reason is that I realize they have to pay processing costs, insurance, as well as possibly absorb some bad debt from bad or fraudulent customers.
> 
> I think it in the end regardless of the difference in opinion over another 5% we are ultimately on the same side versus what things are now.


There is strong support for 75%. Connecticut has a 25% cap bill which has a better than 50/50 chance of becoming law.

Many protesters were holding signs demanding 75% and telling the media the same thing.

A 25% cut is more than enough for uber to cover ALL their RIDESHARE costs AND turn a profit. So is 20%.

Notice I said rideshare. It's NOT enough to cover all their other schemes such as flying cars, SDCs, scooters, expansion into Third World markets, etc.

If uber and lyft have to reduce or eliminate their various expansion schemes, tough shit.

Travis acknowledged as much three years ago...









Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Says Company Is Profitable In U.S.


Uber is officially profitable in the U.S., Uber CEO Travis Kalanick told Canadian publication BetaKit earlier this week. H/t to Fortune for peeling out the buried news in that story, which was titled “Travis Kalanick Speaks Out: Uber’s CEO On Risk, Regulation, and Women in Tech.” Here’s the key...




techcrunch.com


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Authority said:


> It's remarkable to me that people who by their own admission make less than $20 an hour claim to know more than people making millions running billion dollar companies. Maybe you ought to take a look at your life, your education and your skills and ask yourself if you're so smart why are you doing what you're doing?


Personally I'm quite happy and lead a productive happy life I care about those who depend on me and respect those who are honest hard working are genuinely caring of those who depend on them.

On the other hand in previous incarnations I've dealt with the kind of people who work with and invest in companies such as Uber. They are exceptional in their mediocrity as people.

My guess is I've got more than most will ever have and I've done more than most will ever do. I don't lay awake at night wishing I was somewhere else doing something else.

Meanwhile pissing off lowlife Uber employees who probably are feeling a little concerned that trying to screw over decent people wasn't such a good idea is a enjoyable pastime.

We should all take advantage of the opportunity whilst it's there.?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> ....
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> ....


Anyone else noticed the parody of this statement?
You don't want to quit citing the circumstances, yet you want to bankrupt/hurt the company?! ie the hand that feeds you. Kinda counter productive if you ask me.

You want to hurt the company while still maintain same source of income?... create own competition and do better.... if you can't then you know why they are the way they are... cuz you can't have it any other way. If you disagree... show it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Anyone else noticed the parody of this statement?
> You don't want to quit citing the circumstances, yet you want to bankrupt/hurt the company?! ie the hand that feeds you. Kinda counter productive if you ask me.
> 
> You want to hurt the company while still maintain same source of income?... create own competition and do better.... if you can't then you know why they are the way they are... cuz you can't have it any other way. If you disagree... show it.


Step 1: Print business cards
Step 2: Utilize lead source



everythingsuber said:


> Personally I'm quite happy and lead a productive happy life I care about those who depend on me and respect those who are honest hard working are genuinely caring of those who depend on them.
> 
> On the other hand in previous incarnations I've dealt with the kind of people who work with and invest in companies such as Uber. They are exceptional in their mediocrity as people.
> 
> ...


It is remarkable to me that some buffoon named"authority" would make such a blanket statement.

I was a millionaire, lost my ass due to the 2008 market collapse. Built a company that was sold to a fortune 500 firm for 35 million.

Started driving four years ago because I am a broken employee, do not take orders well. Bought a Lincoln Town Car with a black spot, immediately printed kick-ass business cards. I average 40-50 USD per hour.

Could not have said it better, everythingsuber.

Utilize this Uber lead source while you can.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> How about just move on and do something else?
> 
> Do you not have the skills to make more money doing something else? Your fault....


Yeah, "learn to code" lmao. BTW that whole "Learn to Code" thing turned out to be a scam. The execs used the money they were paid to have drunken orgies*. Pretty sure the story even made it to the NY Times.

*Not that I have anything against "drunken orgies"


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Authority said:


> Go to school get an education and get a better job?


Most large fleet operators will pay for your CDL is you drive for them for 2-3 years. So make $100k, get free CDL, then jump to a local outfit that get you home every night.

Uber drivers are just not that smart.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I have another full time job.... so I find ways to sabotage both apps... they are terrible to drivers


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> It's remarkable to me that people who by their own admission make less than $20 an hour claim to know more than people making millions running billion dollar companies. Maybe you ought to take a look at your life, your education and your skills and ask yourself if you're so smart why are you doing what you're doing?


Actually people running Uber have done a dismal job.

Burned through $20+billion in 10 years while losses increasing and receding growth. At current burn rate IPO capital won't last 2.5 years. 
Managed to create the largest disgruntled workforce of any company. IPO worst performing in history based on loss of valuation.
While breaking rules and laws with impunity, now facing potential damaging labor regulatory damaging implications. 
The UK just filed a claim for tax evasion. Read the news.

Uber really doesn't need much help to destroy itself. 
Original investors running out the IPO door as if someone yelled fire in Uber's theater. Look at the Wallstreet Journal article I posted earlier. 
So if you're praising management maybe you should reconsider your judgement.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Actually people running Uber have done a dismal job.
> 
> Burned through $20+billion in 10 years while losses increasing and receding growth. At current burn rate IPO capital won't last 2.5 years.
> Managed to create the largest disgruntled workforce of any company. IPO worst performing in history based on loss of valuation.
> ...


Uber doesn't have any qualified management, when the board terminates these clowns they'll work in the Trump administration


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber doesn't have any qualified management, when the board terminates these clowns they'll work in the Trump administration


BaaahaaBaahahahaha ?? ?
Eric Holder works for Uber, Einstein.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Pick one day a week where all the drivers will use the smaller lesser known rideshare apps. Let’s say Mondays. Pax will quickly learn that if they want a ride on that day, they will have to use something besides U/L. As these smaller companies become stronger, we can step it up to two days a week. Eventually we can abandon U/L altogether. This is the free market.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Actually people running Uber have done a dismal job.
> 
> Burned through $20+billion in 10 years while losses increasing and receding growth. At current burn rate IPO capital won't last 2.5 years.
> Managed to create the largest disgruntled workforce of any company. IPO worst performing in history based on loss of valuation.
> ...


WASTING billions on Self driving cars, bikes, scooters....instead of focusing on improving their core business that generates revenue-DRIVERS.

NEXT: UBER SKATEBOARDS


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Most large fleet operators will pay for your CDL is you drive for them for 2-3 years. So make $100k, get free CDL, then jump to a local outfit that get you home every night.


The reality of that is, most of those over the road drivers for the megacarriers make 42,000 a year, work 70 hours a week, live in a truck, and are lucky to get home once a month. The free big rig school is just to lock you into being an indentured servant. If you quit before the time is done and can't pay them for school they whack your credit and your USIS/DAC report.

Believe me, they are just as big of sneaky snakes as Uber/Lyft but they have been doing it for like 70 years


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Here's an easy way to disrupt without significant effect to drivers earnings. 
Boycott rush hours. Passengers trying to get to work and back home inconvenienced. Don't accept pings during rush hours. 
Uber will raise surge without response and rides will either make other arrangements or wait for drivers to log back in. 
Morning rush hour maybe minimum effect to drivers who can make up for loss of income later on during the day. 
Afternoon rush hour, riders will wait for drivers. 
This will cause major disruption to riders, companies, and cities. 
News will travel very fast.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The problem with sabotaging Uber and Lyft is that people will quit using these services and find alternate means of transportation, we’re damned if we do and damned if we don’t.


----------



## Uberate (Dec 29, 2018)

see This post. Not so much sabotage as it is setting things right. https://uberpeople.net/threads/build-an-ideal-ride-share-business.327874/


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> The problem with sabotaging Uber and Lyft is that people will quit using these services and find alternate means of transportation, we're damned if we do and damned if we don't.


By your deduction drivers must remain submissive out of fear while rewarding the culprits and perpetuating the culture of entitlement.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Media coverage is the way, you need to strike big enough to pull nationwide coverage. Organize, boycott, strike and get media coverage until they take notice. Then make a list of demands, tell them to stop investing billions of our fares in sdc, in bikes and skateboards. Cut pay to execs all they do is stalk UP why pay them anything, minimum wage for those clowns. You have to unionize, or you will just go to work everyday and get raped.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


Any meaningful retaliation needs unity which is wishful thinking, sorry. For example, I don't mean any disrespect, right here in this forum, we can't even have one simple idea on table without bunch of bullies, trolls and the smarta$$ fighting each other, some without a clue, others just to be noticed.... And so on. 
I'm sorry to say, I'm losing hope that there will ever be a meaningful resistance to those two corporations. 
We live in a capitalist consumer oriented society, not judging, just stating the obvious. This system does not support any kind of proletariat such as unions or even an association of workers, in this case, self employed drivers. 
Let's face it and be honest. If we wouldn't need the money, if we had other means of making money, we wouldn't be doing this rideshare gig. 
Uber and Lyft won't give you more than you're getting now. Be happy to keep it at this level as they will find ways to cut our pay even more and we still will comply because we need the money. It's the simple and bitter truth. Sorry.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Here's an easy way to disrupt without significant effect to drivers earnings.
> Boycott rush hours. Passengers trying to get to work and back home inconvenienced. Don't accept pings during rush hours.
> Uber will raise surge without response and rides will either make other arrangements or wait for drivers to log back in.
> Morning rush hour maybe minimum effect to drivers who can make up for loss of income later on during the day.
> ...


I'm in


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber doesn't have any qualified management, when the board terminates these clowns they'll work in the Trump administration





peteyvavs said:


> Uber doesn't have any qualified management, when the board terminates these clowns they'll work in the Trump administration


 you lost you lost me the moment you throwing political crap into the conversation. The subject at hand is not Politics, the topic is not Trump. 
Why do you feel the need to involve your political opinion when the subject is "How can we best as drivers sabotage Uber and Lyft?" 
What the hell is wrong when people can't have a constructive discussion without inferring to political bias.
Please DON'T DISTRACT FROM THE ORIGINAL SUBJECT.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Even if I did "move on" I would still want to sabotage them. I don't like bullies.


You are the bully. Get your hand out of my pocket.

Why would I want to sabotage Uber/lyft? Because, I want more money? Yeah that makes sense. Once and for all go away. If you don't like being an Uber/Lyft stop driving. If you feel that you have been treated unjustly hire a lawyer and take it to court. If you don't drive and/or are a taxi lobbyist, if you have never driven for Uber/lyft mind your own business. Regardless of who you are stop promoting, instigating, conspiring or suggesting these illegal and self detrimental actions. Start fires in your own house.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> You are the bully. Get your hand out of my pocket.
> 
> Why would I want to sabotage Uber/lyft? Because, I want more money? Yeah that makes sense. Once and for all go away. If you don't like being an Uber/Lyft stop driving. If you feel that you have been treated unjustly hire a lawyer and take it to court. If you don't drive and/or are a taxi lobbyist, if you have never driven for Uber/lyft mind your own business. Regardless of who you are stop promoting, instigating, conspiring or suggesting these illegal and self detrimental actions. Start fires in your own house.


Yea but this house is gonna buen down on my own terms not how uber wants us to burn down... it's not fair partner. So they deserve it. Don't depend on uber, so idc


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Even if I did "move on" I would still want to sabotage them. I don't like bullies.


You have the right to retaliate within the law. Probably the most damaging to Uber is promulgate as much negative information as possible to negatively affect stock valuation. 
Join tweeter and tweet anything negative you can document, specially ride receipts where uber takes excessive cut. Show where uber surges riders while playing you a fraction. 
There's now a campaign asking for Federal investigation on price gouging. This is getting traction and could become a major issue.
The last thing uber needs is more negative news. 
Another campaign is to coordinate rush hour boycotts to inconvenience riders, companies, cities. This can get huge media coverage. 
The war just getting started and best way to get back at Uber's employees is hit stock value so there's nothing for them to cash out. Hit them where it hurts.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> In the earnings that THEY provided, each company publicly stated that their earnings _from rideshare contributions_ are approximately a billion dollars (each). That means that each company IS profitable, they are simply spending stupid money on other stuff (like SDC research, lawsuits, lobbying, etc) so they show a loss.
> 
> ...


When i agreed to start doing this prevailing rates were stated at $.85/mile and $.12/minute. That was part of why i found it to be agreeable.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Keep this in your mind "lower rates to drivers, lower stock price" 
Uber cuts driver's pay, drivers massively contribute to lower stock valuation. 
Do everything possible to kill the stock value. Don't allow employees to have anything left when restricted period ends. 
Make them suffer. Be relentless. 
Drivers already winning after the dismal IPO.


----------



## gerg (Dec 10, 2015)

Authority said:


> The management isn't stupid,
> 
> Anger about _what_? They have been losing money for years to get market share and scale. Now they need to tighten it up and make a profit. That's just business.
> 
> If you're relying on Uber that's your own mistake, not theirs.


What you know, somebody on this site gets it. At 14mil rides a day, Uber can show a profit anytime they wish.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> The management isn't stupid,
> 
> Anger about _what_? They have been losing money for years to get market share and scale. Now they need to tighten it up and make a profit. That's just business.
> 
> If you're relying on Uber that's your own mistake, not theirs.


Sorry but you're totally wrong. 
Uber built it's growth subsidized by VC and deception on drivers, industry, and local governments. Hence the hundreds of millions in settlements paid. 
Now that IP failed horribly and only captured $8billion, uber has to further abuse drivers to subsidize its flawed business model. 
That's not sound business and fortunately Wallstreet realized it. 
The only way uber can slow burn rate is price gouging riders on backs of drivers. The IPO capital won't last 2.5 years at current burn rate and it does not look very likely investors will buy anymore junk bonds from a failed company. 
The clock's ticking as stock price declining.


----------



## Kpeter3511 (Mar 25, 2019)

Well most pax don't care about the circumstances of drivers, and honestly, why should they! Supply and demand is king, if you don't want to drive for Uber/Lyft then don't but be grateful that you have a job!


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Kpeter3511 said:


> Well most pax don't care about the circumstances of drivers, and honestly, why should they! Supply and demand is king, if you don't want to drive for Uber/Lyft then don't but be grateful that you have a job!


I find the negativity in the forum disheartening. Opportunities don't last forever, things change. The sense of entitlement some here have is astouding. Really makes me feel ashamed to be driver.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Authority said:


> You should just quit if you feel that way.


So, "Authority" I suggest you consider what you're doing telling anyone to quit. Quit telling people working for a living, to quit. If you don't want to organize, and are happy regardless of how much they take and the ever smaller portion they give, it does not give you a right to dictate what should make someone else happy, or whether they should stop trying to earn.





Authority said:


> I find the negativity in the forum disheartening. Opportunities don't last forever, things change. The sense of entitlement some here have is astouding. Really makes me feel ashamed to be driver.


You, are spreading negativity as well. People here talking about organizing, or sharing ways to optimize their experience are trying to effect the rising tide that floats all boats.

Anyone who essentially tells others to shut up and be grateful or quit is casting negative energy on what is a positive initiative.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Kpeter3511 said:


> Well most pax don't care about the circumstances of drivers, and honestly, why should they! Supply and demand is king, if you don't want to drive for Uber/Lyft then don't but be grateful that you have a job!


Evidently the preIPO strike had a significant impact on perception and investors paid attention. This time the strike had unprecedented media coverage regardless how much Dara tried to distance from it by moving IPO date from May 8th to the 10th. 
All forums were inundated by uber trolls relentlessly trying to divide drivers. Uber was worried and it showed. 
The IPO was a historical disaster and any negative information only compounds negative perception. 
What drivers need to understand is that the more the stock drops the more uber employees suffer the consequences of their disdainful treatment of the labor force. 
Now more than ever drivers must be relentless and continue hammering at the stock value. 
Several campaigns are in process and this time organizers have appropriate guidance. 
Employees will remain in a Chinese water torture chamber watching their bounty vanish without being able to cash out. 
Payback time.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

they ****ed with us so it is a must that we **** with them!

most of your ideas are pretty much spot on.

i think we should just simply do 1st wednesday of the month #appsoff.

most of us take a day or two off a week anyway why not?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

got a p said:


> they ****ed with us so it is a must that we **** with them!
> 
> most of your ideas are pretty much spot on.
> 
> ...


Rush hour boycott causes huge disruption to riders, businesses, cities. Riders will will either wait or make other arrangements.

However, drivers makeup revenue other hours during the day. No real harm to drivers. Anyhow, rush hour driving not as profitable for drivers but better for uber. Low miles and longer time, thus uber takes bigger share of fares.

Drivers must hurt Uber where it hurts, on public perception and media will report the disruption. 
Whatever drivers do must be geared towards biggest impact to uber's earnings and media attention.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Yea but this house is gonna buen down on my own terms not how uber wants us to burn down... it's not fair partner. So they deserve it. Don't depend on uber, so idc


Sure add to the insanity. Become the things you claim to despise. Trade your morals for vengeance. Put snakes in your mouth and join the peace corp. I don't care just do so with out taking food off my table. Sabotage? The only people effected by all these ploys and lies are the drivers. the people you claim to be concerned for.

The funniest thing about all this is none of those that wish to effect change or out right destroy Uber/Lyft have figured out how to really do it and the answer is so simple.( I aint gonna say it) I am pissed about the broken agreement on the split of fares and there are a few non monetary issues I would like addressed that are just as important to me if not more in some cases. I want to keep driving because I enjoy it and make enough to live comfortably. I don't care how much Uber/Lyft makes compared to me as long as I am happy with the amount I make. For now I am. Of course I would like more. And Of course I won't take less. All this tear down things you don't like crap is childish and lazy. You care about better pay and benefits for drivers: design a ride share app and hire drivers. Try creating something. If its a good thing I drive for it.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> If you don't want to organize, and are happy regardless of how much they take and the ever smaller portion they give, it does not give you a right to dictate what should make someone else happy, or whether they should stop trying to earn.


You're misrepresenting what I said. If you want to organize, knock yourself out. In my _opinion_ it's pointless and impossible for so many reasons, but at least it's a respectable goal.

"Sabotaging" a company on the other hand, shows what poor quality of people are among us.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The only way would be to find a third player in the game who everyone can refer the business to. A company who can play fair, and pay the driver 80% of the total fare, and still make profit for just running an app.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Authority said:


> "Sabotaging" a company on the other hand, shows what poor quality of people are among us.


Maybe. Gotta ask tho, how messed up does a company have to be to get to a turnover rate of 96%/year, and the other 4% are brainstorming ways to damage the company from the inside out? What does that say about the company, their ethics, and their policies?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Maybe. Gotta ask tho, how messed up does a company have to be to get to a turnover rate of 96%/year, and the other 4% are brainstorming ways to damage the company from the inside out? What does that say about the company, their ethics, and their policies?


It says more about the transient nature of gig work. It's not a job, it's not a career, it's a way to make some extra money in your spare time. High turn over proves that.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Authority said:


> It's not a job, it's not a career, it's a way to make some extra money in your spare time.


Agreed.

BUT IT WASN'T ORIGINALLY PRESENTED THAT WAY!!!!


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Agreed.
> 
> BUT IT WASN'T ORIGINALLY PRESENTED THAT WAY!!!!


Unless a promise was made in writting an oppinion on how it was presented isn't really relevant. We are all adults and responsible for our own choices.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Maybe. Gotta ask tho, how messed up does a company have to be to get to a turnover rate of 96%/year, and the other 4% are brainstorming ways to damage the company from the inside out? What does that say about the company, their ethics, and their policies?


Not everyone is meant to be a rideshare driver. But apparently I am. I don't want to "sabotage" the companies for no good reason. If Uber and Lyft went away tomorrow without an equivalent replacement, I would be in despair, not joy. But I'm not opposed to making them go out of business in favor of better companies. I'm very afraid of arbitrary deactivation by these companies but at least I feel if one deactivates me I can still drive for the other.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Not everyone is meant to be a rideshare driver. But apparently I am. I don't want to "sabotage" the companies for no good reason. If Uber and Lyft went away tomorrow without an equivalent replacement, I would be in despair, not joy. But I'm not opposed to making them go out of business in favor of better companies. I'm very afraid of arbitrary deactivation by these companies but at least I feel if one deactivates me I can still drive for the other.


There's never a good reason to "sabotage" a company. It's basically admiting you're a loser.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

I have asked several of the posters (not this op though) that start or post on threads like this about their driving history, where they drive or when they started and not one as replied with anything other then more rhetoric and insults. I know a lot of us are unhappy and rightfully so but I feel there is one or more outside interests stirring things up.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Some determined advocate of uber here. Unfortunately for advocates too little too late to convince drivers who are realizing that they are subsidizing a failed business model. 
Every ride is a subsidy by drivers. Wallstreet already knows by uber's own admission that the company cannot be profitable. 
Ideally another platform rises while Uber slowly evaporates. Hopefully sooner than later, but drivers must keep pressing for transparency.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Authority said:


> There's never a good reason to "sabotage" a company. It's basically admiting you're a loser.


We could say the same about people who go onto forums and tell others how they should behave and live their lives.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mista T said:


> We could say the same about people who go onto forums and tell others how they should behave and live their lives.


No, there's a clear difference between people who want to to good and those who want to do evil (sabotage).


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

The problem here is uber has mistreated the drivers....do I care if DARA loses money.... no ? they already made it clear that things will get worse for drivers.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> The problem here is uber has mistreated the drivers....do I care if DARA loses money.... no ? they already made it clear that things will get worse for drivers.


So don't be a driver.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

GOOD? Be uber shill lol what's good is it gonna come when the company that claims to be partner releases a public paper stating that relations are gonna get worse with drivers... we all know that mean more cuts .



Authority said:


> So don't be a driver.


Naw I actually like doing it in the part time... doesn't mean I am okay with uber treatments of my fellow drivers.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> GOOD? Be uber shill lol what's good is it gonna come when the company that claims to be partner releases a public paper stating that relations are gonna get worse with drivers... we all know that mean more cuts .


Again, if that's how you feel why do you stay??


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> The problem here is uber has mistreated the drivers....do I care if DARA loses money.... no ? they already made it clear that things will get worse for drivers.


Uber has been sabotaging drivers by progressively cutting rates and using drivers to subsidize it's failed model. 
Time for drivers to relentlessly expose the reality of the entitlement culture within uber. 
The truth must come out. It's pure exploitation.


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


Nobody is forcing anyone, I love this gig. QUIT! I'll pick up your slack, not everyone is desperate , free economy and completion, if it's too hot in the kitchen , QUIT



touberornottouber said:


> Well the bully punches you in the nose. I guess you could turn around and offer to buy him lunch but that's just not how I work. If they want my goodwill then they need to earn it. Start by paying drivers at least 70% of the fare. No exceptions. I feel rolling over and being pushovers is what got us all here in the first place.


Nobody is punching me in the nose when I take off the month of June, terrible analogy .



Mista T said:


> We could say the same about people who go onto forums and tell others how they should behave and live their lives.


Live a better life and be happy, or quit, posting on a forum won't change your life, only you can change your outlook on life, be happy


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wow uber trolls certainly persistent. 
Drivers just keep pounding at Uber's bottom line and expose them at every opportunity. For every point the stock drops is $180 million drop in valuation. Next six months most agonizing for Uber’s insiders watching their bounty vanish without being able to cash out. 
That's how you get back at them. Tweet every ride receipt when uber price gouging riders taking more than 30% of fares. 
There's a camping asking for Federal investigation. Expose their ruthless antics. Don't hesitate teaching riders how to avoid surges,after all uber's gouging them on your backs. 
Wallstreet already knows uber can't be profitable. So keep pounding until trolls have nothing left to cash out.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Wow uber trolls certainly persistent.
> Drivers just keep pounding at Uber's bottom line and expose them at every opportunity. For every point the stock drops is $180 million drop in valuation. Next six months most agonizing for Uber's insiders watching their bounty vanish without being able to cash out.
> That's how you get back at them. Tweet every ride receipt when uber price gouging riders taking more than 30% of fares.
> There's a camping asking for Federal investigation. Expose their ruthless antics. Don't hesitate teaching riders how to avoid surges,after all uber's gouging them on your backs.
> Wallstreet already knows uber can't be profitable. So keep pounding until trolls have nothing left to cash out.


They can take as much of the fare as they want and you can decide whether or not it's worth it to you. That's the way it's supposed to work.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> They can take as much of the fare as they want and you can decide whether or not it's worth it to you. That's the way it's supposed to work.


Keep repeating it doesn't mean it will make any difference. I'll keep my team pounding on Twitter, all media channels, and liberal politicians, putting pressure on the value of the stock. 
If you're holding any enjoy your Chinese water torture chamber watching the value vanish while you can't cash out. 
You've got more to lose than any driver. Enjoy the slow torture you earned it. 
You did your job now watch us do ours and there's nothing you can do but watch the value vanish drop by drop. A slow agonizing waste of all the efforts you put into trying to take advantage of millions of drivers.
Payback time.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Keep repeating it doesn't mean it will make any difference. I'll keep my team pounding on Twitter, all media channels, and liberal politicians, putting pressure on the value of the stock.
> If you're holding any enjoy your Chinese water torture chamber watching the value vanish while you can't cash out.
> You've got more to lose than any driver. Enjoy the slow torture you earned it.
> You did your job now watch us do ours and there's nothing you can do but watch the value vanish drop by drop. A slow agonizing waste of all the efforts you put into trying to take advantage of millions of drivers.
> Payback time.


If you're sure put your money where your mouth is and short the stock. ?‍♂


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> If you're sure put your money where your mouth is and short the stock.


I'm doing something much better than Shorting the stock. That's short term gain and won't benefit the ones uber is hurting. 
I have a total different agenda that requires uber's valuation to sink to lowest possible levels. 
Hope you looked at my profile name given to me 40 years ago at Merrill Lynch. Only difference is 40 years experience and a meaningful goal. 
Watch how it's done. How many times do you check uber's stock price every day. 
In three months you'll be checking in your sleep,if you can't catch any. 
Not much fun worrying about the stock value obsessively. 
The beauty of markets now is that just because the bell rings at 4pm does not hold stocks from trading lower, just as it can keep dropping before markets open. 
A slow agonizing Chinese water torture chamber.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> How about just move on and do something else?
> 
> Do you not have the skills to make more money doing something else? Your fault....


I did that already. But thanks for the unsolicited advice. I found driving a cab a lot more profitable then uber/lyft. The tips are much better. etc.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I just started to put anyone on ignore as soon as they say something like "get a real job" (unless it is somewhat sympathetic or extremely polite), "learn a skill", "you can't expect to make a living driving in circles", etc. There's no point arguing with these people, they are either shills, extreme free market types, or missing something between the ears.

If you agree with the company taking 50% of the fare when the driver is paying for the vehicle, gas, and providing the labor then I got nothing to say to you at this point and don't want to listen to you.

FWIW I have a second phone and went ahead and set up a special Twitter account on it. During my down time while waiting for fares I started searching out posts mentioning the companies (especially by passengers) and begun responding to them pointing out things like "on that fare the company probably took 50% of it even though the driver has to pay for the car." Now as the company's algorithm makes me wait it only shoots themselves in the foot as it merely gives me more time to talk crap about them. :smiles: I need to make another account too and start targeting the investor types. It makes me feel a lot better getting my REVENGE against the mistreatment myself and my fellow drivers have suffered.



No Prisoners said:


> Wow uber trolls certainly persistent.
> Drivers just keep pounding at Uber's bottom line and expose them at every opportunity. For every point the stock drops is $180 million drop in valuation. Next six months most agonizing for Uber's insiders watching their bounty vanish without being able to cash out.
> That's how you get back at them. Tweet every ride receipt when uber price gouging riders taking more than 30% of fares.
> There's a camping asking for Federal investigation. Expose their ruthless antics. Don't hesitate teaching riders how to avoid surges,after all uber's gouging them on your backs.
> Wallstreet already knows uber can't be profitable. So keep pounding until trolls have nothing left to cash out.


I didn't want to mention anything here because it is linked to my personal information but in the last month a reporter for a major news network quoted me (from elsewhere) in a story about Uber. It was a very negative story and quote. I'd estimate it cost them millions. The article was featured and very visible nationwide. That makes me feel much better knowing that I've already costed them 100 times what they have taken from me. And I'm not done yet.

All the company needs to do is start paying a fair percentage to drivers again to make the bleeding stop and regain the goodwill of drivers. Crapping on us rightfully should bring our wrath and we are MILLIONS of people. All of us together will be a force to be reckoned with. The defeatists do not see this and are used to being powerless.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Keep both apps offline and send them messages about how much they suck.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Authority said:


> You're misrepresenting what I said. If you want to organize, knock yourself out. In my _opinion_ it's pointless and impossible for so many reasons, but at least it's a respectable goal.
> 
> "Sabotaging" a company on the other hand, shows what poor quality of people are among us.


There is nothing wrong with sabotaging a slave master. It is our moral responsibility to disrupt these practices. If you cant afford slaves, you cant have slaves. Picking cotton is unskilled labor, doesnt mean the slaves cant revolt, they burned the masters house down.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I just started to put anyone on ignore as soon as they say something like "get a real job" (unless it is somewhat sympathetic or extremely polite), "learn a skill", "you can't expect to make a living driving in circles", etc. There's no point arguing with these people, they are either shills, extreme free market types, or missing something between the ears.
> 
> If you agree with the company taking 50% of the fare when the driver is paying for the vehicle, gas, and providing the labor then I got nothing to say to you at this point and don't want to listen to you.
> 
> ...


Kudos.
Keep up the great work!


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

In order to organize all the driver work force, someone needs to make an app that will order rides send texts all day like "Hello fellow driver! Please join our union so that we can all coordinate with each other. Go to <insert website> for more info!" then the app would cancel ride and repeat.


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Quit driving rideshare and go drive taxi.

Oh wait......wasn't "how can we best sabotage and stick it to the taxi companies" the title of numerous threads on here when you all started driving for Uber/Lyft? LoL!:roflmao: Guess there's no going back now! You made your bed so go wallow in it!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

One Star said:


> Quit driving rideshare and go drive taxi.
> 
> Oh wait......wasn't "how can we best sabotage and stick it to the taxi companies" the title of numerous threads on here when you all started driving for Uber/Lyft? LoL!:roflmao: Guess there's no going back now! You made your bed so go wallow in it!


I was a taxi driver off and on from 2006 - 2016. I could still do taxi but I don't like doing 12 hour days.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Authority said:


> If you're sure put your money where your mouth is and short the stock. ?‍♂


...how much BS people can endure???,uber have no substance,"king has no clothes",a "Ponzi pyramide" ..."the train has left the platform" for uber...
Some smart people with came up soon with a simple app to be used by us in a local cooperatives,the time is ripe,pax will leave uber for "dead" as a local business will be always able to undercut uber as there will be no "parasites"in the middle to feed...
Uber stock has only one way to go,into oblivion...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...how much BS people can endure???,uber have no substance,"king has no clothes",a "Ponzi pyramide" ..."the train has left the platform" for uber...
> Some smart people with came up soon with a simple app to be used by us in a local cooperatives,the time is ripe,pax will leave uber for "dead" as a local business will be always able to undercut uber as there will be no "parasites"in the middle to feed...
> Uber stock has only one way to go,into oblivion...


You bring up a good point. Imagine a third app which pays a reasonable cut to drivers (say 75%), focuses entirely on human drivers (no wasting billions on SDVs) and profitability. It would be profitable right away while companies like Uber and Lyft blow all their money on paying AI researchers $500,000 each a year to get nowhere. It would be great if we could get some billionaire investors on board to do it. You know all drivers would switch, not to mention the passengers who are getting sick of being charged a ridiculous surge when the driver only gets 30% of it.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> You bring up a good point. Imagine a third app which pays a reasonable cut to drivers (say 75%), focuses entirely on human drivers (no wasting billions on SDVs) and profitability. It would be profitable right away while companies like Uber and Lyft blow all their money on paying AI researchers $500,000 each a year to get nowhere. It would be great if we could get some billionaire investors on board to do it. You know all drivers would switch, not to mention the passengers who are getting sick of being charged a ridiculous surge when the driver only gets 30% of it.


...over the time with uber and lyft we got "brainwashed" to accept 25 to 30% their "cut"...10% is most we should pay,and with a local cooperatives I recon there will be a time fee for a usage of the services rendered regardless of jobs,I am sure it will happen soon...


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

UberUber81 said:


> In order to organize all the driver work force, someone needs to make an app that will order rides send texts all day like "Hello fellow driver! Please join our union so that we can all coordinate with each other. Go to <insert website> for more info!" then the app would cancel ride and repeat.


Organizing will fail because despite the vocal minority most of us are fine with our part time jobs the way they are.


ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...how much BS people can endure???,uber have no substance,"king has no clothes",a "Ponzi pyramide" ..."the train has left the platform" for uber...
> Some smart people with came up soon with a simple app to be used by us in a local cooperatives,the time is ripe,pax will leave uber for "dead" as a local business will be always able to undercut uber as there will be no "parasites"in the middle to feed...
> Uber stock has only one way to go,into oblivion...


Great so if you really believe that short sell the stock and profit!


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Authority said:


> Organizing will fail because despite the vocal minority most of us are fine with our part time jobs the way they are.
> 
> Great so if you really believe that short sell the stock and profit!


...men,just think,-uber has not even one car-we,the drivers have the cars,without drivers uber is nothing,what will happen when investors realized it??? or someone doing uber on uber with better conditions for drivers ???,don't forget as well that uber is hated by most of the drivers for deceptions uber committed upon us..."lower rates means more money" and psychological manipulation to keep drivers in paranoia,rating system etc,etc...drivers will "dump"uber with a pleasure if anyone else comes along and it will be local cooperatives...


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...men,just think,-uber has not even one car-we,the drivers have the cars,without drivers uber is nothing,what will happen when investors realized it??? or someone doing uber on uber with better conditions for drivers ???,don't forget as well that uber is hated by most of the drivers for deceptions uber committed upon us..."lower rates means more money" and psychological manipulation to keep drivers in paranoia,rating system etc,etc...drivers will "dump"uber with a pleasure if anyone else comes along and it will be local cooperatives...


You seem to be missing a few key points. First, there's no shortage of drivers. And second, MOST drivers are pretty happy or they'd do something else.

If Uber isn't for you, I really hope you find something that you enjoy doing that pays you what you think you're worth.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Authority said:


> You seem to be missing a few key points. First, there's no shortage of drivers. And second, MOST drivers are pretty happy or they'd do something else.
> 
> If Uber isn't for you, I really hope you find something that you enjoy doing that pays you what you think you're worth.


...typical answer from an uber shill. ..but don't worry, the time will show who is right


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol uber shill still commenting yet failing to share the mind of any of us.... it is actually counter productive because It makes me
Want to find more way cut and screw both companies


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

I drive Uber/Lyft Saturday nights from 8pm-2am only. Uber is a good side "gig"........nothing more. I think when drivers fully understand that it wont be as bad for them as it may seem.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

streetkings01 said:


> I drive Uber/Lyft Saturday nights from 8pm-2am only. Uber is a good side "gig"........nothing more. I think when drivers fully understand that it wont be as bad for them as it may seem.


I think that's most of us, the angry ones are probably former cab drivers.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

streetkings01 said:


> I drive Uber/Lyft Saturday nights from 8pm-2am only. Uber is a good side "gig"........nothing more. I think when drivers fully understand that it wont be as bad for them as it may seem.


I treat it as a side GIG, I may be putting in full-time hours some weeks, but I can walk away at any time. Having a regular full-time job does make it easier to treat it as a side GIG.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Authority said:


> You seem to be missing a few key points. First, there's no shortage of drivers. And second, MOST drivers are pretty happy or they'd do something else.


Actually i stopped driving uber and they are literally begging me to come back. I made a thread on it last week. There is a shortage of drivers, why do you think every driving company is hiring? Its a skill, theres a high demand at least in the usa.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol I work only weekend and it’s side gig but, just because it’s side gig doesn’t mean uber can keep bending us over and keep taking 50% percent of the fare. Even as side gig, you have to do more hours to make the same you made 2 years ago. I don’t think it’s okay for uber to take advantage of full time drivers or keep cutting rates. If you are fine with it, then what the purpose of typing here? Just hush if you are happy with uber and drive. I am not happy with uber treatment and will continue to work against the company. I treat my pax well and have 4.95 uber and 5.00 lyft. I will continue to find ways to push back against uber.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

The answer to the thread title question is simple. I know this is a "knee-jerk" response but. simply not drive for them.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Authority said:


> I think that's most of us, the angry ones are probably former cab drivers.


As humans, when we feel that someone does us wrong, we seek to get even. You can call it whatever name you want: justice, revenge, vengeance, vigilanty, sabotage; the name is irrelevant.

Almost all of us were lied to and deceived. There is a score to settle. Some move on, but I am not one of them. I personally would love to see Uber fail. I would happily take a different job, satisfied that Goliath got what it deserved.

And the more that you spout your propaganda about how Uber is just fine, the more it fuels the burning desire to tell the world (and EVERY pax) the truth.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> The answer to the thread title question is simple. I know this is a "knee-jerk" response but. simply not drive for them.


Exactly. I've been wondering what this guy would do if a girl dumped him. Definitely stalker tendencies.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uber and Lyft sabotage themselves with little to no effort from outside saboteurs.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Thought I'd share this:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/jalopnik-com-asking-for-screen-shots.329511/
A news organization is asking for screenshots of your most outrageous flat rate surge rip offs. Uber is going to get some media attention for screwing us over.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Thought I'd share this:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/jalopnik-com-asking-for-screen-shots.329511/
> A news organization is asking for screenshots of your most outrageous flat rate surge rip offs. Uber is going to get some media attention for screwing us over. :smiles:


And no one will care. ?‍♂


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> And no one will care. ?‍♂


Wrong. It's getting much needed attention from media, liberal politicians, thousands of tweets.
There's a huge tweeter campaign asking for Federal investigation into price gouging and antitrust violations. 
Ride receipts showing the huge percentage uber's capturing is most detrimental in many ways. 
So anyone claiming that this is inefficient is basically in denial.

Transparency is a poison pill for uber. This needs to be exposed.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Authority said:


> And no one will care. ?‍♂


...we are living in times where from "rooster to a feather duster"very often takes only one good social media campaign...and uber is very lucky as uber does not have much to have destroyed if drivers leave uber for "dust"... 
Most of us had such great hopes when uber arrived,but uber with deception and stupidity destroyed it...
As you often ask why people keep driving for uber if they hate it so much???,it is not dissimilar to a "bitten wife "syndrome or a drug addiction...there is no simple answer to it,and please don't forget it when you try to ask it again....


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...we are living in times where from "rooster to a feather duster"very often takes only one good social media campaign...and uber is very lucky as uber does not have much to have destroyed if drivers leave uber for "dust"...
> Most of us had such great hopes when uber arrived,but uber with deception and stupidity destroyed it...
> As you often ask why people keep driving for uber if they hate it so much???,it is not dissimilar to a "bitten wife "syndrome or a drug addiction...there is no simple answer to it,and please don't forget it when you try to ask it again....


No, driving for Uber is not like being an abused spouse or having a drug addiction. You have no one to blame but yourself so when you complain about your fares that's all anyone thinks of. No one cares.

_Everyone_ wants to make more money in life. Some of us do what we have to do, and others just complain, blame others, and reminisce about the good old days.

While I don't know your financial situation, I have the feeling you are where you're at a long time before Uber came along. It's not their fault you made poor choices. For your own sanity, I hope you take the high road and move on.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Again. Completely agree. We need an association that hired lobbyists.


Lobbyists, for ANY cause- should be outlawed. Ross Perot said something like that years ago.
Lobbyists are the crux of the problem in DC.
Drain the Swamp!!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber wants drivers to believe that no one cares, but that's actually the opposite. Public perception is of the essence for uber and its future growth plans. Public outrage will force for investigations. All of this is detrimental to the stock performance.
Dissemination of ride receipts showing how uber price surges riders while keeping over 50% is evidence of price gouging. It demonstrates that exponential surges are not necessary to attract drivers. 
So I strongly suggest all drivers to hurry and copy all such ride receipts before uber makes them inaccessible. Uber will restrict access to this information for damage control.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

The Texan said:


> Lobbyists, for ANY cause- should be outlawed. Ross Perot said something like that years ago.
> Lobbyists are the crux of the problem in DC.
> Drain the Swamp!!


This might be true, but realistically, it is what it is.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber wants drivers to believe that no one cares, but that's actually the opposite. Public perception is of the essence for uber and its future growth plans. Public outrage will force for investigations. All of this is detrimental to the stock performance.
> Dissemination of ride receipts showing how uber price surges riders while keeping over 50% is evidence of price gouging. It demonstrates that exponential surges are not necessary to attract drivers.
> So I strongly suggest all drivers to hurry and copy all such ride receipts before uber makes them inaccessible. Uber will restrict access to this information for damage control.


The public already know Uber drivers don't get paid well. They don't care because it's YOUR CHOICE! McDonalds employees don't get paid well either!


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Authority said:


> No, driving for Uber is not like being an abused spouse or having a drug addiction. You have no one to blame but yourself so when you complain about your fares that's all anyone thinks of. No one cares.
> 
> _Everyone_ wants to make more money in life. Some of us do what we have to do, and others just complain, blame others, and reminisce about the good old days.
> 
> While I don't know your financial situation, I have the feeling you are where you're at a long time before Uber came along. It's not their fault you made poor choices. For your own sanity, I hope you take the high road and move on.


...the future is bright for uber,flying taxis,autonomous cars and other broken dreams,and the live will go on when uber is just a bad memory...:smiles::smiles::smiles:

https://jalopnik.com/the-legal-argument-that-could-destroy-uber-1834790506


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> No, driving for Uber is not like being an abused spouse or having a drug addiction. You have no one to blame but yourself so when you complain about your fares that's all anyone thinks of. No one cares.
> 
> _Everyone_ wants to make more money in life. Some of us do what we have to do, and others just complain, blame others, and reminisce about the good old days.
> 
> While I don't know your financial situation, I have the feeling you are where you're at a long time before Uber came along. It's not their fault you made poor choices. For your own sanity, I hope you take the high road and move on.


Go back and see some of my posts and you might get an idea.

Uber's everything I've said and much worse. This battle just beginning. I've been researching uber just as your Morgan Stanley underwriter, but different purposes. I'm a retired banker myself with a team of 12 former colleagues. Exposing Uber fits our agenda. Uber just makes it easy. So far its working well and we're getting the right attention.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Go back and see some of my posts and you might get an idea.
> 
> Uber's everything I've said and much worse. This battle just beginning. I've been researching uber just as your Morgan Stanley underwriter, but different purposes. I'm a retired banker myself with a team of 12 former colleagues. Exposing Uber fits our agenda. Uber just makes it easy. So far its working well and we're getting the right attention.


Expose away. No one cares. You'll have North Korea, Brexit, Donald Trump, and pedophile priests to compete with for attention. You'll also have a lot more drivers who are happy and making it work.

No one cares about an entitled rideshare worker who doesn't like his pay yet keeps doing it anyway. ???


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Authority said:


> And no one will care. ?‍♂


 Yes let's check with Uber IPO... yup people cared about uber image


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Authority said:


> Expose away. No one cares. You'll have North Korea, Brexit, Donald Trump, and pedophile priests to compete with for attention. You'll also have a lot more drivers who are happy and making it work.
> 
> No one cares about an entitled rideshare worker who doesn't like his pay yet keeps doing it anyway. ???


...would you please read what you have wrote,the last sentence...it "takes the cake"

have it one more time :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

https://jalopnik.com/the-legal-argument-that-could-destroy-uber-1834790506


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Have you noticed how the stock keeps trading down after market closes in after hours when Morgan Stanley is not supporting it. Some large blocks trading down. Investors liquidating, they know what's coming.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...would you please read what you have wrote,the last sentence...it "takes the cake"
> 
> have it one more time :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/the-legal-argument-that-could-destroy-uber-1834790506


Huh?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> Expose away. No one cares. You'll have North Korea, Brexit, Donald Trump, and pedophile priests to compete with for attention. You'll also have a lot more drivers who are happy and making it work.
> 
> No one cares about an entitled rideshare worker who doesn't like his pay yet keeps doing it anyway. ???


Seems I hit right buttons. You're losing it there. Keep trying you're just digging your own grave deeper all by yourself. How does it feel not being able to cash out during restricted period while the stock keeps falling. In 6 months you'll be desperately cursing the day you signed up with Uber. Nothing left for you to enjoy. 
Pay back it's a beacheeeee.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Stop driving for them.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> Expose away. No one cares. You'll have North Korea, Brexit, Donald Trump, and pedophile priests to compete with for attention. You'll also have a lot more drivers who are happy and making it work.
> 
> No one cares about an entitled rideshare worker who doesn't like his pay yet keeps doing it anyway. ???


Btw how many times do check the stock price everyday. Do check in your sleep. Just cause you check 100 times daily doesn't mean it'll go back up. Enjoy your Chinese water torture chamber drop by drop. No need to thank me for keeping you awake. 
Every point drop in stock price is $180 million drop in valuation. I'm enjoying each and every point drop while you losing sleep watching it vanish, slowly.



Authority said:


> Expose away. No one cares. You'll have North Korea, Brexit, Donald Trump, and pedophile priests to compete with for attention. You'll also have a lot more drivers who are happy and making it work.
> 
> No one cares about an entitled rideshare worker who doesn't like his pay yet keeps doing it anyway. ???


Here think about this when going to bed. Stock kept dropping after hours in big block trades. My gift to you.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

it’s so good seeing that stock under $45 dollars....


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Authority said:


> You should just quit if you feel that way.


I have yet to understand why you're so adamant that people who don't like Uber should quit, and what you have against them trying to change things? Are you coming with a moral, philosophical or practical argument against that?

I personally take the approach that if I didn't think it was worth it for me, I'd quit. But I see no reason why others shouldn't try to change things if they want to.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Seems I hit right buttons. You're losing it there. Keep trying you're just digging your own grave deeper all by yourself. How does it feel not being able to cash out during restricted period while the stock keeps falling. In 6 months you'll be desperately cursing the day you signed up with Uber. Nothing left for you to enjoy.
> Pay back it's a beacheeeee.


What are you talking about? I don't own any stock or any company and don't really care what the Uber stock does.

But again, if _you_ feel _you_ know what Uber stock will do why don't you short the stock and make millions?

https://www.fool.com/investing/2019/04/03/how-to-short-a-stock.aspx


reg barclay said:


> I have yet to understand why you're so adamant that people who don't like Uber should quit, and what you have against them trying to change things? Are you coming with a moral, philosophical or practical argument against that?
> 
> I personally take the approach that if I didn't think it was worth it for me, I'd quit. But I see no reason why others shouldn't try to change things if they want to.


What else can you do if you're doing work you don't like, in a relationship you don't like, hell even a restaurant you don't like? You leave!

I've put more than my share of suggestions in to support but I stop short of "sabotage". He sounds more like a bitter ex-wife then someone who wants to "change things" for the better.

At the end of the day, all we can do is vote with our feet.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Authority said:


> What are you talking about? I don't own any stock or any company and don't really care what the Uber stock does.
> 
> But again, if _you_ feel _you_ know what Uber stock will do why don't you short the stock and make millions?
> 
> ...


The bitter ex wife who was promised to be cherished, honored and held then ends up being beaten.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> What are you talking about? I don't own any stock or any company and don't really care what the Uber stock does.
> 
> But again, if _you_ feel _you_ know what Uber stock will do why don't you short the stock and make millions?
> 
> ...


I vote with campaigns. Two new tweeter campaigns from my team of college students, all 28 of them sending thousands of tweets. Requesting Attorney Generals to investigate price gouging of riders on backs of drivers ans antitrust violations. 
Guess what. San Francisco AG won big ruling yesterday and now uber has to provide data that fought very hard to keep secret. This data opens a pandora's box. 
Other AGs have expressed interest. 
Let's see. But that's how I vote. Definitely not going to help stock price going higher.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> I vote with campaigns. Two new tweeter campaigns from my team of college students, all 28 of them sending thousands of tweets. Requesting Attorney Generals to investigate price gouging of riders on backs of drivers ans antitrust violations.
> Guess what. San Francisco AG won big ruling yesterday and now uber has to provide data that fought very hard to keep secret. This data opens a pandora's box.
> Other AGs have expressed interest.
> Let's see. But that's how I vote. Definitely not going to help stock price going higher.


For a person who claims to have been a 'banker" you sure have poor grammar. Why are you so obsessed with the stock price?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

[You're delirious QUOTE="Authority, post: 5026411, member: 142605"]
Expose away. No one cares. You'll have North Korea, Brexit, Donald Trump, and pedophile priests to compete with for attention. You'll also have a lot more drivers who are happy and making it work.

No one cares about an entitled rideshare worker who doesn't like his pay yet keeps doing it anyway. ???
[/QUOTE]
Delirious


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> I vote with campaigns. Two new tweeter campaigns from my team of college students, all 28 of them sending thousands of tweets. Requesting Attorney Generals to investigate price gouging of riders on backs of drivers ans antitrust violations.
> Guess what. San Francisco AG won big ruling yesterday and now uber has to provide data that fought very hard to keep secret. This data opens a pandora's box.
> Other AGs have expressed interest.
> Let's see. But that's how I vote. Definitely not going to help stock price going higher.


Outstanding!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> For a person who claims to have been a 'banker" you sure have poor grammar. Why are you so obsessed with the stock price?


Don't give a crap about grammar typos on a phone. That's the best you got?
Evidently you're so delirious you can't think straight. 
For every point drop in stock price uber's valuation drops $180 million. Does that make sense to you? 
Valuation already down more than $70 billion from hype and hope garbage Dara was fetching at $120 billion. IPO performance worst in history. 
But we need much lower. Just enough so insiders can't cash out any gains. Then make sure uber can no longer compete. No one will give uber another cent in capital. At least until they pay off $3+ junk bonds debt. 
Again, does that make sense to you?



No Prisoners said:


> Don't give a crap about grammar typos on a phone. That's the best you got?
> Evidently you're so delirious you can't think straight.
> For every point drop in stock price uber's valuation drops $180 million. Does that make sense to you?
> Valuation already down more than $70 billion from hype and hope garbage Dara was fetching at $120 billion. IPO performance worst in history.
> ...


That's $3+ billion junk bonds at 8.5%+. Let's see how uber's going to cover the interest service. Haha ?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberate said:


> Cars are manufactured in less than a minute by robots.


LOL, have you every been in an automotive plant ? Less than a minute, by robots..... ROFLMAO


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> I'm doing something much better than Shorting the stock. That's short term gain and won't benefit the ones uber is hurting.
> I have a total different agenda that requires uber's valuation to sink to lowest possible levels.
> Hope you looked at my profile name given to me 40 years ago at Merrill Lynch. Only difference is 40 years experience and a meaningful goal.
> Watch how it's done. How many times do you check uber's stock price every day.
> ...


you aint doing nothing but flapping your gums on the internet. you aint a driver you never were and you are jealous of anyone that has what you don't,


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

DirtyRead said:


> you aint doing nothing but flapping your gums on the internet. you aint a driver you never were and you are jealous of anyone that has what you don't,


Hahaha delirious


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

A friend is a retired stockbroker, v.p. of firm, did very well there. Asked me about Uber ipo, after hearing me out, he passed on buying any-....found out later he is part of a group and reaching out for all of them.

Nobody bought any...


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Don't give a crap about grammar typos on a phone.


Not only do you have poor grammar but you apparently don't even know what the word means. Hint: It's not a typo when you use the wrong word.

Is that why you're so angry at the world?


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Authority said:


> Not only do you have poor grammar but you apparently don't even know what the word means. Hint: It's not a typo when you use the wrong word.
> 
> Is that why you're so angry at the world?


...there used to be a joke going around in communist countries-
When asked about misery in the Soviet Union Russian officials would point out- "but you Americans are oppressing your Black People too"...
...have argument on merit, anything else is just masking your true intentions...


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...there used to be a joke going around in communist countries-
> When asked about misery in the Soviet Union Russian officials would point out- "but you Americans are oppressing your Black People too"...
> ...have argument on merit, anything else is just masking your true intentions...


Oh it's very much merit! He claimed to be a banker. Bankers don't talk like cab drivers. I call bullshit.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> Not only do you have bad grammar but you apparently don't even know what it means. Hint: It's not a typo when you use the wrong word.


Thanks for observation. Now go try get some sleep, stock still dropping tomorrow and nothing you can do but watch how valuation slowly vanishes. See attached my gift to you so you can see how the stock dropped lower after hours. 
I'm just enjoying the ride while you're still here desperately trying to convince drivers not to disrupt your cashless equity. 
Don't forget to close the door of your Chinese water torture chamber so you hear the drops falling on your head one by one all by yourself. 
Look at the chart just one more time before going to bed and don't forget to check the stock price at least 100 times tomorrow.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Thanks for observation. Now go try get some sleep, stock still dropping tomorrow and nothing you can do but watch how valuation slowly vanishes. See attached my gift to you so you can see how the stock dropped lower after hours.
> I'm just enjoying the ride while you're still here desperately trying to convince drivers not to disrupt your cashless equity.
> Don't forget to close the door of your Chinese water torture chamber so you hear the drops falling on your head one by one all by yourself.
> Look at the chart just one more time before going to bed and don't forget to check the stock price at least 100 times tomorrow.


I have no idea why you are so obsessed with their stock but I could care less. I told you to short sell it but I don't think you know what that means.

I still think you're just a failed cab driver.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> I have no idea why you are so obsessed with their stock but I could care less.
> 
> I still think you're just a failed cab driver.


Sure. Take a look at my car on my profile. That's a Tesla x 100d.
But you wouldn't know. Here in Boca we step on leaches.



DirtyRead said:


> you aint doing nothing but flapping your gums on the internet. you aint a driver you never were and you are jealous of anyone that has what you don't,


Wow Authority has a sidekick. Who are you minime ?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Sure. Take a look at my car on my profile. That's a Tesla x 100d.
> But you wouldn't know. Here in Boca we step on leaches.
> 
> 
> Wow Authority has a sidekick. Who are you minime ?


Oh you have a photo of a Tesla? Nevermind I stand corrected. Troll on!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Look what just came up. It's time to get her some support after all the fine work she's done against Uber.

New tweeter campaign tomorrow.

https://www.law.com/americanlawyer/...ce-for-us-senate-run/?slreturn=20190422013106
Uber... "It might finally be time to "grow up" and show a profit."

https://www.autonews.com/commentary/uber-lyft-need-show-profits


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Take the long way every time you can


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Simplest answer: don't drive for Lyft until they get their shit together. Keep apps off on Uber until it surges.

Control your destiny, my friends.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Authority said:


> Expose away. No one cares. You'll have North Korea, Brexit, Donald Trump, and pedophile priests to compete with for attention. You'll also have a lot more drivers who are happy and making it work.
> 
> No one cares about an entitled rideshare worker who doesn't like his pay yet keeps doing it anyway. ???


Reckeless disregard for public perception never ends well for corporations. Thats the best way to sabotage uber, let them be themselves. Youre doing a great job sabotaging uber.

You go online and tell all the drivers off but at least we can pull a profit. Boom.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I just started to put anyone on ignore as soon as they say something like "get a real job" (unless it is somewhat sympathetic or extremely polite), "learn a skill", "you can't expect to make a living driving in circles", etc. There's no point arguing with these people, *they are either shills, extreme free market types, or missing something between the ears.*


Do I get a bonus Ignore for achieving the "hatrick" of being a shill (shareholder), extreme free market type (yes this why your standard of living is as high as it is), and missing something between the ears (been married 15 years)? OP has Ignored me already so unfortunately he won't see this. -o:

But in all seriousness...while I support the OP's right to make a change, in my experience dwelling on negativity is unhealthy and the person he will hurt the most is himself.

If you don't like your circumstances people, make a positive change! I like driving for Uber and my pax like riding in my car. Yesterday I politely canceled on a woman with a large plastic baby stroller...it just wasn't going to fit well in my hatchback and I didn't want to deal with it.

Control your own destiny!


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Do I get a bonus Ignore for achieving the "hatrick" of being a shill (shareholder), extreme free market type (yes this why your standard of living is as high as it is), and missing something between the ears (been married 15 years)? OP has Ignored me already so unfortunately he won't see this. -o:
> 
> But in all seriousness...while I support the OP's right to make a change, in my experience dwelling on negativity is unhealthy and the person he will hurt the most is himself.
> 
> ...


Your idea of positive change is discriminating against single moms with strollers, im pretty sure you just violated ada and quite frankly you should be deactivated.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Drizzle said:


> Your idea of positive change is discriminating against single moms with strollers, im pretty sure you just violated ada and quite frankly you should be deactivated.


That was just an example of how I took matters into my own hands instead of complaining. I doubt she was single. Her husband is probably a software engineer and she was just being cheap by not ordering an XL. I'm not going to cram a large plastic stroller into my hatchback and I'm tired of putting items that don't belong in my backseat there.

Since when is having a child a disability anyway? Seems like a responsibility to me.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Authority said:


> They can take as much of the fare as they want and you can decide whether or not it's worth it to you. That's the way it's supposed to work.


Maybe that's how it's 'supposed' to work in a completely laissez faire capitalist economy. But like it or not, the USA is not such an economy and never has been (at least in recent history). If it was, there would be no such thing as anti trust laws, minimum wage, overtime laws, employee benefit laws etc. And certain localities have already intervened in how much percentage of the fare Uber can take, or how much drivers should earn. So while you're free to advocate such a system and express opinions that that's how it should ultimately be. I don't think you can say that's how it 'supposed' to work under the current system. And I don't think you can expect others to simulate those conditions for themselves, and not attempt to take advantage of non free market laws (or potential ones) that exist under the current system, to better their situation.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


*I think media and social media onslaught is the only way to get our point out.*


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

This thread has been so helpful in deciding who gets ignored!


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

First of all... ALL VEHICLES WILL BE SELF DRIVING IN A FEW YEARS ...how many years, hell if I know but it is definitely coming.. so get over yourselves on that point. 
This is self evident, just look at all the gizmos new cars have, lane guidance, accident avoidance, self parking/stopping etc. etc. 

Frankly - very much to my chagrin - I will welcome that time with open arms. I have logged a crap ton of miles over the past 6 years, having driven across Canada and in almost every major center at least 40 times... and I can tell you there are far too many people on the highways and byways that should not have a license. Begs the question, who the hell gave them a passing grade and why?

Bad drivers are a danger but scared drivers are deadly... I see far more scared drivers now than ever in my 45 years of driving. 

Ok... now about sabotaging uber or lyft.... 

hhmmm.... there are the drivers such as myself.... I am no longer capable of doing any of the work I had done, no one is going to 'retrain' me as I am 60... so, this is my last shot at being "gainfully employed".... my next step is disability checks which does not cover my basic expenses. Not whining just stating the fact. AND I know I cannot be the only one driving uber/lyft for the same reasons.

The idea that people actually think sabotage is the way to get things changed is totally messed up.... that is NOT how you change things that is how you completely screw things up for everyone. Such ideas is/are the product of extremely short sighted knee jerk reaction possibly coming from someone rather young and inexperienced holding no concern for the inevitable counter-productive consequences for their inability to be rational in the face of diversity.

As a species we know that protests do work and we have 100 years of historical evidence in Canada and the USA to this undeniable fact.... protest is not sabotage or visa versa.... I would support a movement toward actual protest and even unionization... I would condemn and likely report saboteurs to the proper authorities. probably because I do see further than the tip of my nose.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Kevin.G said:


> First of all... ALL VEHICLES WILL BE SELF DRIVING IN A FEW YEARS ...how many years, hell if I know but it is definitely coming.. so get over yourselves on that point.
> This is self evident, just look at all the gizmos new cars have, lane guidance, accident avoidance, self parking/stopping etc. etc.
> 
> Frankly - very much to my chagrin - I will welcome that time with open arms. I have logged a crap ton of miles over the past 6 years, having driven across Canada and in almost every major center at least 40 times... and I can tell you there are far too many people on the highways and byways that should not have a license. Begs the question, who the hell gave them a passing grade and why?
> ...


Print business cards and start developing your own clientele.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Drizzle said:


> Reckeless disregard for public perception never ends well for corporations. Thats the best way to sabotage uber, let them be themselves. Youre doing a great job sabotaging uber.
> 
> You go online and tell all the drivers off but at least we can pull a profit. Boom. Youre just some decisional frat boy w a coke habit. Youre really good at losing money and harrassing the labor which makes you incompetent.


Eloquent conclusion



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Print business cards and start developing your own clientele.


That's exactly what we do. We started as a hubby, 12 former colleagues from banking industry, but naturally we began to analyze the business model. Uber lyft provided the lux clients and we only accept company rides while waiting for passengers and if surge is double digits.

Imagine what can happen when a dozen retired career bankers with nothing but time begin to obsess over breaking down in pieces a business plan puzzle. The business model of a company run, as our colleague above said "some decisional frat boy w a coke habit."

These morons tried to sell to Wallstreet their delusional concept of unlimited growth from a company that grows like cancer cells. Wallstreet realized that just like cancer cells uber's growth will eventually self destroy.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Uber and Lyft has been sabotaging drivers... they have lost lawsuits for screwing drivers ... yet it is terrible behavior to sabotage both companies back!


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Maybe that's how it's 'supposed' to work in a completely laissez faire capitalist economy. But like it or not, the USA is not such an economy and never has been (at least in recent history). If it was, there would be no such thing as anti trust laws, minimum wage, overtime laws, employee benefit laws etc. And certain localities have already intervened in how much percentage of the fare Uber can take, or how much drivers should earn. So while you're free to advocate such a system and express opinions that that's how it should ultimately be. I don't think you can say that's how it 'supposed' to work under the current system. And I don't think you can expect others to simulate those conditions for themselves, and not attempt to take advantage of non free market laws (or potential ones) that exist under the current system, to better their situation.


I would argue that in a true capilist society we would be able to start our own taxi companies and compete. What we havd in the usa is more like oppression with white supremecy. The government has everything locked down so that capitalism no longer exists.

You cant trust a govt that calls itself capitalist and has slavery written into its laws. Thats an oxymoron.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Look what just came up. It's time to get her some support after all the fine work she's done against Uber.
> 
> New tweeter campaign tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.law.com/americanlawyer/...ce-for-us-senate-run/?slreturn=20190422013106


It's "


Drizzle said:


> Your idea of positive change is discriminating against single moms with strollers, im pretty sure you just violated ada and quite frankly you should be deactivated.


Single moms with strollers are not a protected class... it's completely legal to discriminate against them.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> It's "
> 
> Single moms with strollers are not a protected class... it"s completely legal to discriminate against them.


You typed( it"s) really!! Wow can't believe you wrote that. Where's the perfectionist?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> You typed( it"s) really!! Wow can't believe you wrote that. Where's the perfectionist?


There's a difference between grammar and typos. You don't seem to be very well educated and your posts sound more like terrorists manifestos than rational thought. I think you're a bitter ex-cab driver and I feel sorry for you and hope you get help.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber’s valuation down another -$180 million. Let's see how much longer the underwriter Morgan Stanley can continue supporting the stock while short interest keeps rising. 
Behold a beautiful chart.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Easter was invented by the Easter Bunny in 1492


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> There's a difference between grammar and typos. You don't seem to be very well educated and your posts sound more like terrorists manifestos than rational thought. I think you're a bitter ex-cab driver and I feel sorry for you and hope you get help.


Wow now I'm a terrorist. What's next a commie. 
The end justify the means. Uber perfected it by violating every possible rule with impunity. 
Yes I need help, much more than the 26 college students already recruited from UM, FSU, FIU, and NOVA tweeting constantly every negative information we can dig up on uber. Aiming for at least 100 recruits targeting politians, investors, media networks. Amazing how convenient social media can be. 
"HELP WANTED"


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Drizzle said:


> I would argue that in a true capilist society we would be able to start our own taxi companies and compete. What we havd in the usa is more like oppression with white supremecy. The government has everything locked down so that capitalism no longer exists.


In a true libertarian free market, the main function of the government in these areas would be to ensure that contracts are not made under duress, and that once agreed upon, contracts aren't broken. Under such a system, rideshare companies would be able to set whatever terms they wanted in the contract (e.g, deactivation for low acceptance, or for working for the competition, etc) as long as they weren't forcing drivers to agree. Obviously drivers would be free to tell them to shove it if they didn't like the terms. But the bargaining power would be with the side the market forces favour, i.e, the side that needs the other the least. I understand that in such a society the regulatory barriers of entry to business would be minimised. And that the proponents of such a system may argue that this would balance things out somewhat for the independent contractor. And while I think that assertion is highly debatable, I do understand it.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> In a true libertarian free market, the main function of the government in these areas would be to ensure that contracts are not made under duress, and that once agreed upon they weren't broken. Rideshare companies would be able to set whatever terms they wanted in the contract (e.g, deactivation for low acceptance, working for the competition, etc) as long as they weren't forcing anyone to agree. Obviously workers would be at liberty to tell them where to shove it if they didn't like the terms. But the negotiating power would be with the side which the market forces favour I understand that in such a society the regulatory barriers of entry into such business would be minimised. And that the proponents of such a system might argue that that would balance things out somewhat for the independent contractor. And while I think that assertion is highly debatable, I do understand it.


Caution Authority and her minime sidekick will jump all over you. Wait they're checking the stock price for the 100th time today. Wonder if they got any sleep last night. 
Well said sir.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Wow now I'm a terrorist. What's next a commie.
> The end justify the means. Uber perfected it by violating every possible rule with impunity.
> Yes I need help, much more than the 26 college students already recruited from UM, FSU, FIU, and NOVA tweeting constantly every negative information we can dig up on uber. Aiming for at least 100 recruits targeting politians, investors, media networks. Amazing how convenient social media can be.
> "HELP WANTED"


Hey English major let me teach you about help while you worry about your stock losing value.

Uber supplies all our private lux clients as well as additional earnings from high surge trips. Of course we take the sticky surge and pickup outside surge area so uber is negative on each ride.

Between all 12 of us generate around $15K weekly. But since we don't need the money to supplement our retirement income, we use it to recruit help for our campaign against uber. Basically uber's "paying for the wall."

We pay recruits from 25 cents p tweet up to $5 based on number of impressions and retweets.

How many students do think we can support with the income generated through your master.
Do you recall I said that I'm doing something much more efficient and longer lasting than shorting the stock. How much damage to the brand can be induced with a team of college students who get paid while believing they contribute to a noble social cause. 
Shorting the stock is nothing compared to permanent damage to the brand. 
Kiss your stock options value goodbye. You have 6 moths of agony and the rest of your life to regret taking advantage of the millions of drivers you helped subjugate to relentless rate cuts.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I have aleays thought that we need to lay a foundation of professionalism. Organize, offer training, possibly supplemental background checks or other vetting, and create a "certification" that demonstrates we care about service and quality of drivers. Then we can approach legislatures with something greater than a plea for them to fix these issues.


Are you a professional cat herder?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

"UBER'S PATH OF DESTRUCTION"

Everyone should read this and pass on to all your contacts. Copy to your Facebook page, forward to your passengers, tweet to your followers. Most in depth analysis of Uber.









Uber’s Path of Destruction - American Affairs Journal


Since it began operations in 2010, Uber has grown to the point where it now collects over $45 billion in gross passenger revenue, and it has seized a major share of the urban car service market. But the widespread belief that it is a highly innovative and successful company has no basis in...




americanaffairsjournal.org


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Uber and Lyft has been sabotaging drivers... they have lost lawsuits for screwing drivers ... yet it is terrible behavior to sabotage both companies back!


Right. We didn't start this. It's not like we are complaining over them taking 5% more of the fare or how they removed bonuses, etc. They reduced it from 80% of the fare to 50% plus they took the multiplier based surge and only give us a small flat rate portion of it back.

We are talking major slaps in the face against all drivers. Complete lack of respect. Each and every time they took something away from us they lied and pretended "it was for our own good". They weren't even honest about what they were doing or why.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wonder what these uber trolls going to do when uber begins to cut costs laying off their subjugates. Will they include their roles at uber in their resumes. 
Do they disclose to drivers what they do when riding in an Uber or do they hide like roaches avoiding eye contact with drivers. Do they tell family and friends what they do for uber. 
Just wondering.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> "UBER'S PATH OF DESTRUCTION"
> 
> Everyone should read this and pass on to all your contacts. Copy to your Facebook page, forward to your passengers, tweet to your followers. Most in depth analysis of Uber.
> 
> ...


Great article, thanks for posting this.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Great article, thanks for posting this.


Please forward to all contacts and preferably they do the same. Getting stock price lower is critical. 
Regards


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Did you look at EverTransit?



No Prisoners said:


> Wonder what these uber trolls going to do when uber begins to cut costs laying off their subjugates. Will they include their roles at uber in their resumes.
> Do they disclose to drivers what they do when riding in an Uber or do they hide like roaches avoiding eye contact with drivers. Do they tell family and friends what they do for uber.
> Just wondering.


They'll go back to pulling tails off geckos.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Are you a professional cat herder?


Are you a cat?


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Kevin.G said:


> First of all... ALL VEHICLES WILL BE SELF DRIVING IN A FEW YEARS ...how many years, hell if I know but it is definitely coming.. so get over yourselves on that point.
> This is self evident, just look at all the gizmos new cars have, lane guidance, accident avoidance, self parking/stopping etc. etc.
> 
> Frankly - very much to my chagrin - I will welcome that time with open arms. I have logged a crap ton of miles over the past 6 years, having driven across Canada and in almost every major center at least 40 times... and I can tell you there are far too many people on the highways and byways that should not have a license. Begs the question, who the hell gave them a passing grade and why?
> ...


"New member", says it all!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Are you a cat?


Only from midnight until 2AM. 

You made a great post but I don't see it being applicable to rideshare with such a wide variety of people.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Did you look at EverTransit?
> 
> 
> They'll go back to pulling tails off geckos.


Haven't been able to ck ever transit yet will try tonight. Thanks


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Rather than seek to destroy, I dare you to .... Build! Make a better alternative to Uber and Lyft. Let your model attract us by it's merits.


 This.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> The Good Book says of it's doctrine "it's ways are ways of pleasantness and all its paths are peace."
> 
> "Sabotage" and "hate" don't sound either pleasant or peaceful to me.
> 
> ...


Actually by weakening uber and its stock valuation any startup has better chances at succeeding. Hard for uber to subsidize taking down competition without access to additional capital. 
Must drain the enemy before launching the attack. From the art of war.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Here is an uber analogy about illegal aliens. Uber has rules that driver's cars cannot have body damage. Yet, they don't enforce the rule because it would greatly reduce the number of drivers. Illegal aliens are similar. In the books, there are laws that say they should be deported, but democrats don't want the laws enforced because it would shrink their voter ranks.


I can understand how democrats don't want the laws enforced. But never heard the republican President tweeting about this. Now that Uber is publicly traded, i'd expect him to do the same treatment he did to GM, Amazon, Harley-Davidson etc.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Drizzle said:


> Reckeless disregard for public perception never ends well for corporations. Thats the best way to sabotage uber, let them be themselves. Youre doing a great job sabotaging uber.
> 
> You go online and tell all the drivers off but at least we can pull a profit. Boom. Youre just some decisional frat boy w a coke habit. Youre really good at losing money and harrassing the labor which makes you incompetent.


Oh yeah, public opinion kills all the bad companies. Like Monsanto, BP, Smith&Wessson, all the clothing and shoes companies using child labor, Dow Chemical, Halliburton, Coca Cola, Dutch East Indies trading company, The Girl Scouts wait not the Girl Scouts but the rest. man I am so glad they are not around anymore. Good job!


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

XPG said:


> This.


and how many people on the planet have $9000 per MINUTE to burn on marketing & bribes i mean lobbying?

less than 1500 alex & none of them have desires of spending billions to be a cab company

no legal app can compete if its actual costs $10+ when illegal $8 app is in store guess which one people choose?

i rarely eat fast food but if subway was selly $5 footlongs for $1 I'd eat there 4 times a day

self preservation is hard wired & nothing disruptive or innovativr about using modern day slave labor

but yes if anyone had just 1 billion to burn they could obliterate uber lyft as all drivers would drop them in a second but half the rides would also go poof because poor people really aren't in the having a chauffeur demographic & outside of ny cabs weren't meant to be taken daily to school, shopping, work, clubbing, starbucks, church.....


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

easyrider2020 said:


> and how many people on the planet have $9000 per MINUTE to burn on marketing & bribes i mean lobbying?


 Well nobody asked you to burn $9k per minute to do marketing and go after the entire rideshare market. Shake Shack spent almost nothing to get dedicated army of millennial fans.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Wonder what these uber trolls going to do when uber begins to cut costs laying off their subjugates. Will they include their roles at uber in their resumes.
> Do they disclose to drivers what they do when riding in an Uber or do they hide like roaches avoiding eye contact with drivers. Do they tell family and friends what they do for uber.
> Just wondering.


The paid shills/astroturfers will be the first to feel the shareholder squeeze. Their pay is probably included in the 3+ billion pissed away on marketing/advertising.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

XPG said:


> Well nobody asked you to burn $9k per minute to do marketing and go after the entire rideshare market. Shake Shack spent almost nothing to get dedicated army of millennial fans.


point is no ones ever going to hear about any othe app that's not spending millions per day on marketing to get people to use it or use an app thats more expensive when a cheaper option is available

no one can compete period if any app is goin to take uber lyft out the minimum its going to cost is a billion up in flames to get all the drivers to jump ship so riders have no choice but to use the legal actual costs app because there are no drivers available

theres fantasy land & realistic no one asked them to burn $9000 a minute fact is they do

so don't get your hopes up, those at the top of this pyramid scheme are doing just fine & even if it crashes & burns thousands will have made millions & billions while millions got duped and lost all the equity their vehicle had & worse thinking they signe up for a legitimate gig


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> The paid shills/astroturfers will be the first to feel the shareholder squeeze. Their pay is probably included in the 3+ billion pissed away on marketing/advertising.


Notice how quiet here in the mornings, trolls start showing up after noon time. Most trolls are from west coast, three hours behind east. Hilarious. 
Countdown 5 minutes


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

easyrider2020 said:


> point is no ones ever going to hear about any othe app that's not spending millions per day on marketing to get people to use it or use an app thats more expensive when a cheaper option is available


 How come Shake Shack got so popular without spending millions per day on marketing to get people?


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

XPG said:


> How come Shake Shack got so popular without spending millions per day on marketing to get people?


wtf does shake shack have to do with it?
if i opened shake share right across the street from one & sold the same burgers for half price or what they cost in 1971 you think the milinials would give 2 doo doos about shake shack?

no they would all be in a line around the block at steak share


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

easyrider2020 said:


> wtf does shake shack have to do with it?
> if i opened shake share right across the street from one & sold the same burgers for half price or what they cost in 1971 you think the milinials would give 2 doo doos about shake shack?
> 
> no they would all be in a line around the block at steak share


No you're wrong.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

XPG said:


> No you're wrong.


yes because poor millinoals will pay $4 for a burger & a shake when the same burger & shake across the street is .75 & running shake share commercials 24/7 & if they cocomplain about their subsidized shake they get credit for a free one next time & shake share makes employees i mean their independent contractors bring the ingredients from home lmao

yeah thats the tickets people who rarely tip their cab driver & will be 30 years in debt when tbey graduate will pay triple the price just because

no wonder uber lyft can get over people think it's rocket science why people use the services


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Authority said:


> For a person who claims to have been a 'banker" you sure have poor grammar. Why are you so obsessed with the stock price?


Another - $130 million haircut to uber's valuation this morning. Only the underwriter supporting the stock from falling below $40.
Let's see how long the support can last. 
Here's for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

easyrider2020 said:


> yes because poor millinoals will pay $4 for a burger & a shake when the same burger & shake across the street is.


 Ok i remember this, next time i see a Nike sneaker wearing millennial pulling her latest version iPhone11 to pay Starbucks!


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

XPG said:


> Ok i remember this, next time i see a Nike sneaker wearing millennial pulling her latest version iPhone11 to pay Starbucks!


homeless people have iphones & if i sold a wtfphone that was identical to an iphone for 41%+ off millennials & every other demographic would buy the wtfphone & if sharebucks had the same coffee as starbucks for 41+% of they would drink sharebucks coffee instead

do you really think riders & drivers are loyal to anything but price?

if another app charged less thats the app theyd use if another app paid drivers more thats the app drivers would use period. but no one can compete so its moot

if minimum fares went from $8 to $10+ today half of these losers would go right back to the bus or bumming rides from friends/family


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Authority said:


> No, driving for Uber is not like being an abused spouse or having a drug addiction. You have no one to blame but yourself so when you complain about your fares that's all anyone thinks of. No one cares.
> 
> _Everyone_ wants to make more money in life. Some of us do what we have to do, and others just complain, blame others, and reminisce about the good old days.
> 
> While I don't know your financial situation, I have the feeling you are where you're at a long time before Uber came along. It's not their fault you made poor choices. For your own sanity, I hope you take the high road and move on.


Why don't YOU take the high road and move on?
Don't you have anything better to do?
We are free to voice our frustrations here on UP. If it wasn't for everyone coming here to vent their frustration, I don't think there would even be a UP. What else would there be? A brown-noser fest? Who would come for that? 
This is what UP is, weather you like it or not. And your criticism just makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

easyrider2020 said:


> homeless people have iphones & if i sold a wtfphone that was identical to an iphone for 41%+ off millennials & every other demographic would buy the wtfphone & if sharebucks had the same coffee as starbucks for 41+% of they would drink sharebucks coffee instead


Yes sir. You're right.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I do my part open app during busy times and let pings time out and once a while accept a ping and drive a block then go to airplane mode and wait for pax to cancel ( I check on my second phone)


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


Don't drive more than 3 minutes for any pickup. Ever.


----------



## ScaldedApe (Sep 29, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I have aleays thought that we need to lay a foundation of professionalism. Organize, offer training, possibly supplemental background checks or other vetting, and create a "certification" that demonstrates we care about service and quality of drivers. Then we can approach legislatures with something greater than a plea for them to fix these issues.


There is this thing called "the Sherman antitrust act."


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> The Ride Share Coverage in Florida is almost $2000 a year higher than a comparable personal policy through GEICO. If you do this part time (as Uber/Lyft tell us most drivers are) and do 400 rides a year then that comes out to $5 per ride just for the insurance.


Nope. Mine amounts to about $9 a month in Florida.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Tarvus said:


> Nope. Mine amounts to about $9 a month in Florida.


Which insurance company are you using?


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

Westerner said:


> You must first change fundamentalist American thinking, that winner take all capitalism is good, and that won't happen. Uber/Lyft are no different than other corporations such as Amazon, Wal Mart, Exxon Mobile etc. Only the shareholders and top executives matter. You have to look at the big picture, the only hope is to quit voting for right wing politicians and that includes Democrats. The money cult needs to go.


Sigh. So eliminate big companies so noone has a job? Good answer. Whether you like it or not corporations keep the $ flowing and are a necessity. Sure, I get pissy about disparity sometimes myself but I still have an appreciation for what corporations provide.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Fuges said:


> Sigh. So eliminate big companies so noone has a job? Good answer. Whether you like it or not corporations keep the $ flowing and are a necessity. Sure, I get pissy about disparity sometimes myself but I still have an appreciation for what corporations provide.


Corporations don't provide jobs, demand does. If Uber went bankrupt people would just use Lyft. If Lyft went bankrupt too then another provider would probably arise or if not people would go back to using taxis more.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Which insurance company are you using?


USAA


----------



## gerg (Dec 10, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Another - $130 million haircut to uber's valuation this morning. Only the underwriter supporting the stock from falling below $40.
> Let's see how long the support can last.
> Here's for your viewing pleasure.












Above it's opening price of $42.00. Not bad for a company that's going under.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Fuges said:


> Sigh. So eliminate big companies so noone has a job? Good answer. Whether you like it or not corporations keep the $ flowing and are a necessity. Sure, I get pissy about disparity sometimes myself but I still have an appreciation for what corporations provide.


Who is "noone"?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Fuges said:


> Sigh. So eliminate big companies so noone has a job? Good answer. Whether you like it or not corporations keep the $ flowing and are a necessity. Sure, I get pissy about disparity sometimes myself but I still have an appreciation for what corporations provide.


The founders of this country have warned against corporations since the very beginning. They were never supposed to be as powerful as they are today. Every problem this country faces is the result of corporate influence. They own the government and the media.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ScaldedApe said:


> There is this thing called "the Sherman antitrust act."


I am aware of the Sherman act, but not sure how this applies?


----------



## ScaldedApe (Sep 29, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I am aware of the Sherman act, but not sure how this applies?


Drivers are considered a corporation, so if we tried to unionize we would be in violation of Sherman act. That is what Uber is banking on.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ScaldedApe said:


> Drivers are considered a corporation, so if we tried to unionize we would be in violation of Sherman act. That is what Uber is banking on.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ScaldedApe said:


> Drivers are considered a corporation, so if we tried to unionize we would be in violation of Sherman act. That is what Uber is banking on.


Um, no. Some drivers have created an LLC. But still, the sherman act is to prevent corporations forming monopolistic price fixing. We would not be setting the ride price, just advocating for a better share, and collective bargaining.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Um, no. Some drivers have created an LLC. But still, the sherman act is to prevent corporations forming monopolistic price fixing. We would not be setting the ride price, just advocating for a better share, and collective bargaining.


There's plentiful evidence uber lyft colluding to suppress driver pay. Anyone who believes that it's a coincidence or competition that both companies concurrently match reduction of driver rates is protecting the companies.


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

Seems like there's much better use of time and energy, but good luck.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

RebULfyt said:


> Seems like there's much better use of time and energy, but good luck.


All it takes is a disgruntled insider Whistleblower who wants up to 30% of whatever is recovered, a journalist with balls who wants to make real headlines with in-depth investigative reporting, or an overzealous prosecutor who wants to go up in ranks. The evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


You need to quit and move on. It's not worth it, and dwelling on this might have karmic implications, but what do I know? I'm just an Uber driver


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> You need to quit and move on. It's not worth it, and dwelling on this might have karmic implications, but what do I know? I'm just an Uber driver :smiles:


^^^^^^ T H I S ^^^^^^

@touberornottouber is so sour about this gig that he put me on Ignore for driving on the alleged strike day (not that I'm particularly offended; just giving an example). Constant negativity is not healthy for a person. Whenever I've felt that way at a job, I've gotten a new one. Easy peasy.


----------



## ScaldedApe (Sep 29, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Um, no. Some drivers have created an LLC. But still, the sherman act is to prevent corporations forming monopolistic price fixing. We would not be setting the ride price, just advocating for a better share, and collective bargaining.


https://jalopnik.com/the-legal-argument-that-could-destroy-uber-1834790506


ScaldedApe said:


> https://jalopnik.com/the-legal-argument-that-could-destroy-uber-1834790506


 Uber is setting the price for a product that it says it doesn't sale. - case could be made they are violating Sherman act.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Even if I did "move on" I would still want to sabotage them. I don't like bullies.


 So you want to bully them? I think the saying goes, two wrongs dont make a right.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I sabotage them by going online and posting my real experience driving a taxi.


----------



## Kpeter3511 (Mar 25, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Evidently the preIPO strike had a significant impact on perception and investors paid attention. This time the strike had unprecedented media coverage regardless how much Dara tried to distance from it by moving IPO date from May 8th to the 10th.
> All forums were inundated by uber trolls relentlessly trying to divide drivers. Uber was worried and it showed.
> The IPO was a historical disaster and any negative information only compounds negative perception.
> What drivers need to understand is that the more the stock drops the more uber employees suffer the consequences of their disdainful treatment of the labor force.
> ...


Yeah it's nice to dream but that's not reality. Chances are you will be deactivated within a year (hint hint)!


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Quit and move on. Don't like the terms anymore, do something else instead of be bitter and wish harm on something that used to support you. Stop being such a drama queen


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> Quit and move on. Don't like the terms anymore, do something else instead of be bitter and wish harm on something that used to support you. Stop being such a drama queen


They are defrauding drivers and passengers are unaware of this fact. Hell no. Sue them. Make noise. Make lots of noise.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Quit if you hate it so much.

I absolutely hated having employees like you. Mediocre workers who have the "if I can't have it, no one can" mentality.

I'd be afraid of guys like you shooting up an office building after getting fired


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

adaleenb5 said:


> Quit if you hate it so much.
> 
> I absolutely hated having employees like you. Mediocre workers who have the "if I can't have it, no one can" mentality.
> 
> I'd be afraid of guys like you shooting up an office building after getting fired


Someone sounds like push over... not everyone like bend over. Sorry


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

May H. said:


> What about caring for other people besides yourself?!? Many of us have other skills but enjoy this gig. No one should be exploited.


I've said it before and I'll say it again.

All corporations and big companies don't give one single solitary turd about ground level workers, until PR and public outcry makes them. Then they will extend some b.s. propaganda to try and appease everyone. Think 180 days of change. Most, if not all of that did not affect me in the slightest, but it made for good PR. When a company has a labor pool of ready and willing workers to fill the empty seats, so to speak, they can pay you the bare minimum. Don't like it? Leave. Your spot will be filled by 3 more before you're done standing up.

Speaking for the over saturated cities where drivers sit in between requests, I'm convinced the solution is a driver cap. When I'm steady busy and getting requests while I'm still on a ride, I do pretty well at the end of the day. Tips do play a big role in that granted. But those days are getting harder to come by. Usually I sit for a while in between rides, looking at a rider app that has me surrounded by ants no matter where I go.

Uber and Lyft have the supreme luxury of being able to hire anyone and everyone. They want to get every single ride possible, obviously, as they make money on every single ride. What other company is able to just hire on an unlimited number of workers like this? It's like going to a restaurant and having 10 servers for a table of 2 and they all share the tip.

As long as they have this unlimited labor pool and no caps, they have no incentive to really change anything. It works out beautifully for them.

Put a cap and pay would have to go up as a result. They'd have to incentivize drivers to work in the moment to get all those requests.

/end rant


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Cliff notes?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> Quit if you hate it so much.
> 
> I absolutely hated having employees like you. Mediocre workers who have the "if I can't have it, no one can" mentality.
> 
> I'd be afraid of guys like you shooting up an office building after getting fired


We aren't employees. We're independent contractors using our own vehicles and our own gas. We entered with certain contacts and wages, built the platform, and then had our rates cut in half.

Nope.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I don’t want to sabotage anyone. I don’t want to have Uber going out of business. Its good money for a skill-less job...


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Chorch said:


> I don't want to sabotage anyone. I don't want to have Uber going out of business. Its good money for a skill-less job...


Then problem is when is it enough... the new rate will come to uber.... .30 or 40 per mile won't cut it.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


Build a Rolodex of regular clients (for long distance trips to airport) that like to use cash or Paypal.
Set up a round trip pick up deal for them.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Then problem is when is it enough... the new rate will come to uber.... .30 or 40 per mile won't cut it.


Well... if that happens I just stop driving.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

You just drove. They built the platform which you benefited from.

As time goes on terms and prices change. You never signed any contact guaranteeing you anything.

Quit whining and start your own driving business since you know so much



SurgeMasterMN said:


> Build a Rolodex of regular clients (for long distance trips to airport) that like to use cash or Paypal.
> Set up a round trip pick up deal for them.


LOL you think anyone is gonna sit around and wait for you and your unreliable schedule when they can just launch Lyft or Uber app? Good luck

Even your own grandma will probably prefer Lyft or Uber over relying on you and your ratty car.

You'll fail because you can't get enough business or because you have too much business to reliable

And once they fire you, are you going to their house and threaten to sabotage them?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

My block list has expanded. It warms my heart to see most of the people I already ignored are still at it with their inflammatory nonsense.

Anyone who says, "If you don't like it, quit" is a doormat and not worth the two seconds it takes to skip their comments.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber and Lyft know what they are doing.the fact is the drivers don't stick around long enough to do anything about it. they don't unionize don't come together they don't have the ability to consolidate their efforts into something meaningful. Why? because this is my piece of grass and you can't piss on it. It's the same reason why I taxi cab companies fell prey to the Uber and Lyft rideshare phenomenon. Nobody wanted to work together because nobody saw the bigger picture. the drivers would actually have to shut down for several days to do any kind of good in this situation. but this will never happen because you're going to have drivers during the shutdown that drive because they see the dollar signs and not the bigger picture.

So in essence it's futile to even try to sabotage any of the companies at all. What you need to do is come together as a group and just shut down for several days. this is not sabotage this is just simply showing them where their money is coming from. you do not want to kill the company but you want to show them that a broken leg will not allow you to run. We are the legs they are the brains. One does not work without the other.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

adaleenb5 said:


> Quit if you hate it so much.
> 
> I absolutely hated having employees like you. Mediocre workers who have the "if I can't have it, no one can" mentality.
> 
> I'd be afraid of guys like you shooting up an office building after getting fired


Wow. That amazes me there are people who love to do ridershare by choice and not hate it. You sure you are not a troll? May be you are not aware of it because you may getting paid direct deposit for per trolling. Check your bank account thoroughly. Lol.


----------



## YonkersResident (Aug 19, 2019)

Why not try to do your own rideshare platform? Do things for drivers that Lyft and Uber do not do but obviously make sure you are going to make a profit from it aswell.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

*How can we best as drivers sabotage Uber and Lyft?*

The number of uber-hating whiners, haters, and crybabies on this forum surpasses all possible belief sometimes.

Don't like it? Leave. And try not to spill your bitter bile all over the floor as you exit.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Chorch said:


> I don't want to sabotage anyone. I don't want to have Uber going out of business. Its good money for a skill-less job...


It's not really a skill-less job. That's just an excuse people use to justify the low pay.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> It's not really a skill-less job. That's just an excuse people use to justify the low pay.


I don't know anyone that is over 17 years old and can't drive... you don't need many skills...


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Chorch said:


> I don't know anyone that is over 17 years old and can't drive... you don't need many skills...


Have you been on I-4 lately? There are tons of people over 17 years old that can't drive.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Chorch said:


> I don't know anyone that is over 17 years old and can't drive... you don't need many skills...


I've been in transportation off and on for over a decade. It's not as simple as "just drive where the app tells you to go". Sure you can do that for a little bit but to do it long term takes more skills than you think. Especially when you are responsible for maintenance and repairs.

And if you don't think this sort of gig involves people skills then I don't know what to tell you. You have to be very good with people to last. Now if you are just doing this one weekend a month as a way to get away from your job at Google or as a lawyer then that is something else entirely.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

adaleenb5 said:


> You just drove. They built the platform which you benefited from.
> 
> As time goes on terms and prices change. You never signed any contact guaranteeing you anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Don't be a d-bag.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I've been in transportation off and on for over a decade. It's not as simple as "just drive where the app tells you to go". Sure you can do that for a little bit but to do it long term takes more skills than you think. Especially when you are responsible for maintenance and repairs.
> 
> And if you don't think this sort of gig involves people skills then I don't know what to tell you. You have to be very good with people to last. Now if you are just doing this one weekend a month as a way to get away from your job at Google or as a lawyer then that is something else entirely.


I agree with everything you say. You have to be very good to last. But you don't need any skills to start... just drive... there's no magic.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> It's not as simple as "just drive where the app tells you to go". Sure you can do that for a little bit but to do it long term takes more skills than you think.


Nearly anyone with a job (and a lot of people without a job) have to deal with that, to whatever degree they can. They get in their car to go somewhere. They have to figure out, or be told, etc., how to get there. They manage. Nothing special about that "skill".



> Especially when you are responsible for maintenance and repairs.


True for everyone who owns a car. No particular skill "above and beyond" what every driver has here.


> And if you don't think this sort of gig involves people skills then I don't know what to tell you. You have to be very good with people to last.


I've seen (and ridden with) some Uber/Lyft drivers with apparently no people skills, who sit there dumb as a slug, never smiling or speaking, as I get in their car and they drive me to the destination. Well, all I really wanted was the ride, so they are doing their job, barely. But skills greater than what nearly everyone has to get through life? Nope.

Face it, Uber/Lyft driving doesn't take any more skill than showing up at any other job, doing what you're told, and managing to not offend whoever's there. Most people can do it. So many, that it doesn't really qualify as "skill".


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Hornplayer said:


> Nearly anyone with a job (and a lot of people without a job) have to deal with that, to whatever degree they can. They get in their car to go somewhere. They have to figure out, or be told, etc., how to get there. They manage. Nothing special about that "skill".
> 
> True for everyone who owns a car. No particular skill "above and beyond" what every driver has here.
> 
> ...


You haven't even been driving a year yet based on this post:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...-6-even-though-main-volume-is-cranked.306200/
You also appeared to have bought a 2019 vehicle to do this. Come back and start talking about it being "no skill" in two or three years and 5,000+ trips.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> You haven't even been driving a year yet based on this post:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...-6-even-though-main-volume-is-cranked.306200/
> You also appeared to have bought a 2019 vehicle to do this. Come back and start talking about it being "no skill" in two or three years and 5,000+ trips.


TRANSLATION: I can't respond to any of the points you made. So I'll try to pretend that it takes 5+ years of "experience" (or more accurately, 6 months of experience repeated ten times) to produce any understanding of what rideshare drivers do, and otherwise I'll try to keep you from discussing it.

Nice try.

Back to the subject: It doesn't take any more skill to drive for Uber/Lyft, and for any other of the things ordinary people do in the normal course of their lives: Drive a car, say Hi to people they meet, follow directions. So the potential pool of people available for such jobs is immense, and takes almost no effort or skill to join.

Demanding high pay for such jobs, is silly.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Hornplayer said:


> TRANSLATION: I can't respond to any of the points you made. So I'll try to pretend that it takes 5+ years of "experience" (or more accurately, 6 months of experience repeated ten times) to produce any understanding of what rideshare drivers do, and otherwise I'll try to keep you from discussing it.
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> ...


Because you've been doing this a short time (and very likely part time -- though I haven't checked that) and have a 2019 vehicle you have no idea what it really costs and takes to work in transportation in the long term. It's very obvious from most of your replies.

For instance it isn't just about "following directions". Sometimes following the directions will get you a ticket, an accident, arrested, and might even get you killed. You have to know when to say NO or when to just cancel and drive off. And you don't put 40,000 - 60,000 miles a year on your vehicle without consequence. You also cannot just "drive like a normal person who drives everyday" -- you have to drive MUCH BETTER than that or you aren't going to be able to last. You will get accidents, tickets, etc.

Then there is the whole people thing. It's a lot more than just saying "Hi" and smiling. You have to be able to read people. When something goes wrong you have to know how to deal with that. You also have to know when it is time to be a jerk -- because sometimes you have to.

I've been in transportation over a decade. I've had people slice my face with a knife. I've had a gun pulled on me. I've seen a lot. You will too if you keep doing this and you will eventually change your tune.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

No one is saying is cheap to mantain a car. No one is saying they won’t get their face cut with a knife.

The job itself is easy: drive. No special skills. That’s it.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> For instance it isn't just about "following directions". Sometimes following the directions will get you a ticket, an accident, arrested, and might even get you killed. You have to know when to say NO or when to just cancel and drive off. And you don't put 40,000 - 60,000 miles a year on your vehicle without consequence. You also cannot just "drive like a normal person who drives everyday" -- you have to drive MUCH BETTER than that or you aren't going to be able to last. You will get accidents, tickets, etc.
> 
> Then there is the whole people thing. It's a lot more than just saying "Hi" and smiling. You have to be able to read people. When something goes wrong you have to know how to deal with that. You also have to know when it is time to be a jerk -- because sometimes you have to.
> 
> I've been in transportation over a decade. I've had people slice my face with a knife. I've had a gun pulled on me. I've seen a lot.


All things that can happen to you in any big city (and a lot of small ones), whether you're driving rideshare, or just strolling down the street.

Which reinforces my point that it doesn't take special, high-demand-low-supply skills that merit high pay. Demanding high pay for doing such jobs is silly. And will ultimately prove fruitless, as many pay-raise demanders on this board are finding. And complaining endlessly about, without result.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Chorch said:


> The job itself is easy: drive. No special skills. That's it.


Yeah, in theory it is easy to just drive down to the store 2 miles away. But working eight hours a day for years transporting people around is something else entirely.

What you are saying is like saying a psychologist has an "easy job" because "everyone knows how to talk to people all day". Or how a MMA fighter has an "easy job" because "anyone can throw a punch".










...it's the same with having your car totalled in an accident, getting carjacked, getting traffic tickets (which jack up your insurance and potentially get you deactivate), or getting false reports of intoxication because you didn't know when to cancel and/or how to handle people. These things can all "knock you out". It ain't as easy as you think to do this in the long term.


----------



## SoontobeformerUberSlave (Aug 8, 2019)

Steal all uber eats. If enough drivers do it uber eats reputation will go down and people will stop paying for uber eats. ****ing lazy people can’t walk a mile to get their food.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

SoontobeformerUberSlave said:


> Steal all uber eats. If enough drivers do it uber eats reputation will go down and people will stop paying for uber eats. @@@@ing lazy people can't walk a mile to get their food.


One time I picked up from a Little Ceasar's and I literally crossed the street to deliver it (yes, I am using the word "literally" correctly).


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Start a resistance. Organize hooligans. Since it is very difficult to organize I would start small groups. 3 drivers who recruit 3 drivers. Now you have 3 cells of four. As more driver join more groups are started. What you do from there is up to the participants.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> How about just move on and do something else?
> 
> Do you not have the skills to make more money doing something else? Your fault....


We can ask you the same question?
Unless you have helpful input to offer, then silence is your best option. 
Sheesh, some people have no life!



Authority said:


> Go to school get an education and get a better job?


Wow, your a genius with your idea(s).
Listen bro, Einstein has nothing on you!



touberornottouber said:


> Because you've been doing this a short time (and very likely part time -- though I haven't checked that) and have a 2019 vehicle you have no idea what it really costs and takes to work in transportation in the long term. It's very obvious from most of your replies.
> 
> For instance it isn't just about "following directions". Sometimes following the directions will get you a ticket, an accident, arrested, and might even get you killed. You have to know when to say NO or when to just cancel and drive off. And you don't put 40,000 - 60,000 miles a year on your vehicle without consequence. You also cannot just "drive like a normal person who drives everyday" -- you have to drive MUCH BETTER than that or you aren't going to be able to last. You will get accidents, tickets, etc.
> 
> ...


Just find your own methods of screwing them as much as possible. I have mentioned some of these in previous posts.


----------



## SoontobeformerUberSlave (Aug 8, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Start a resistance. Organize hooligans. Since it is very difficult to organize I would start small groups. 3 drivers who recruit 3 drivers. Now you have 3 cells of four. As more driver join more groups are started. What you do from there is up to the participants.


That's ****ing crazy. If I'm thankful for one thing about ubering it's being able to detect entitledness straight off the bat. I can sense entitlement and arrogance from a mile away now lol. Once I get this referral money, fingers crossed, I'll be using uber for free meals.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Hornplayer said:


> *How can we best as drivers sabotage Uber and Lyft?*
> 
> The number of uber-hating whiners, haters, and crybabies on this forum surpasses all possible belief sometimes.
> 
> Don't like it? Leave. And try not to spill your bitter bile all over the floor as you exit.





SoontobeformerUberSlave said:


> Steal all uber eats. If enough drivers do it uber eats reputation will go down and people will stop paying for uber eats. @@@@ing lazy people can't walk a mile to get their food.


Look, there goes another one! :biggrin:

Always entertaining to watch people urging others to commit crimes on a public forum.



touberornottouber said:


> ...it's the same with having your car totalled in an accident, getting carjacked, getting traffic tickets (which jack up your insurance and potentially get you deactivate), or getting false reports of intoxication because you didn't know when to cancel and/or how to handle people. These things can all "knock you out". It ain't as easy as you think to do this in the long term.


I am doing it in the long term. It's called life. And I've been doing it for more than 50 years, since long before computerized ridesharing was invented. The things you mentioned are very rare, though they do happen. And they can happen to people who don't do ridesharing, just as they can happen to people who do.

My original points stands unrefuted (even unargued). It doesn't take any particular skill to do ridesharing, that it doesn't take to drive yourself, your family and friends around, get along with your neighbors and fellow workers, and work a steady 8-hour day, 5 days a week without making your boss angry.

So demanding higher pay while fifty million capable replacements are waiting behind you, is ludicrous. As well as futile.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Isn't that biting the hand that feeds you? Don`t like their handout, go stand at a highway exit ramp with a sign.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


Problem isn't Uber or Lyft
Problem is the drivers accepting rider requests.

Stop ? accepting rider request will send a clear message to uber.
Anything else is noise


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Authority said:


> Go to school get an education and get a better job?


Getting an education, learning a skill or earning certificates
takes Work, Discipline and Motivation

FT careerist Uber Drivers are perceived by the public as Lazy, highly unmotivated, undisciplined and
Refusing to take responsibility for their decisions


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Stop ? accepting rider request will send a clear message to uber.
> Anything else is noise


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

One way is to be always aware that Uber trys to thought condition drivers into behaving as Uber desires. Most recent example: the new gray color "not surge" areas are part of this process: regular colors surge...say $4...you drive toward it from nearby, 1-2 miles...as you get there...it turns to gray... 

But, that gray area is worth Uber Pro points! No Thank You, ever, Uber. With a 10% c.r. and a 30% a.r., I'm not ever going to be close and have no intention of "giving great service" to qualify for worthless rewards. So, stop this mind conditioning strategy already...2nd grader's could figure this out on day one. 

So, as usual, ignore everything but surge. Let's sink Uber Pro by ignoring it.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Best answer is to
LOG IN AS MANY HOURS AS POSSIBLE
IGNORE ALL PINGS

This goes to Uber and Lyft.



Authority said:


> This is all so silly, your time would be better spent finding a job that pays what you think you're worth.
> 
> Self driving cars will make all this pointless sooner than you think anyway. Human drivers were always a short term solution.


Dara himself has said that it's 10-15 years away.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> Dara himself has said that it's 10-15 years away.


Who/what is Dara?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hornplayer said:


> Who/what is Dara?


The horn player himself, the CEO of Uber.
Dara.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> The horn player himself, the CEO of Uber.
> Dara.


I'm the horn player. He sounds more like the conductor.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I have aleays thought that we need to lay a foundation of professionalism. Organize, offer training, possibly supplemental background checks or other vetting, and create a "certification" that demonstrates we care about service and quality of drivers. Then we can approach legislatures with something greater than a plea for them to fix these issues.


Or we can show them our ride counts (mine 6000) and driver rating.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Or, keep telling pax how Uber/Lyft are exploiting drivers. When I tell them...they often respond..."that's what we've heard." 

The cost of U n L's constant financial torment of drivers is not zero...it's more likely alot, but not quantifiable. But, what is quantifiable are their stock prices...they've been sliding down lately...you reap what you sow, Corps. Good Luck cuz you have an army of disgruntled drivers who will not do you any favors...


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Since both companies have now pretty much declared open war on their drivers by taking nearly 50% of the fare, eliminating multiplier based surge pay to drivers and pocketing the difference, and openly announcing that they want to replace us with driverless vehicles how best can we fight back and work to sabotage the companies and drive them to bankruptcy?
> 
> - Quitting. (Yes but some are forced into it by circumstances, also there might not be any reason not to have the apps on if you are already out there working for other companies)
> 
> ...


I agree heavily with all your suggestions. However we should do it not out of spite and I'll will. I do it for justice and fairness, my fight has the moral upper hand. I do not want my hate and I'll will to rule me. But every action you called out is on my agenda and more. I will attempt to brake the chain of abuse by supporting the death kill. I fight for a UNION, living wage of 30$/h and flexibility. My enemy's enemy is my friend. Thus I support AB5, not because I want it, but because it has already showed it can kill the beast. It is the only weapon I have in my state to bring them Apps to the negotiating table. They already offering me workers comp, sick days, vacation leave. Nahhhh, I am going for the kill shot, support me to get my UNION rights and I'll show you what we can do UNITED.



touberornottouber said:


> Even if I did "move on" I would still want to sabotage them. I don't like bullies.


Exactly! It's about justice and not being treated below an illegal immigrant. It is not sufficient to walk away. The civil war and fight against slavery would have not been won if people just walked away in the north and let the slave owners at it. Nahhh, I fight, I fight for basic human rights and dignity.



Hornplayer said:


> All things that can happen to you in any big city (and a lot of small ones), whether you're driving rideshare, or just strolling down the street.
> 
> Which reinforces my point that it doesn't take special, high-demand-low-supply skills that merit high pay. Demanding high pay for doing such jobs is silly. And will ultimately prove fruitless, as many pay-raise demanders on this board are finding. And complaining endlessly about, without result.


Without result. Go tell the people who fought and won 30$/h in .....! Not gonna tell you where so you can stay an ignorant nay sayer.



steveK2016 said:


> So you want to bully them? I think the saying goes, two wrongs dont make a right.


I have always i my life bullied or attempted to bully the biggest bully causing havoc! The MEN and WOMAN who stand chin up against power and abuse have always been role models to me. I'm not the Gandy type


ZenUber said:


> Why don't YOU take the high road and move on?
> Don't you have anything better to do?
> We are free to voice our frustrations here on UP. If it wasn't for everyone coming here to vent their frustration, I don't think there would even be a UP. What else would there be? A brown-noser fest? Who would come for that?
> This is what UP is, weather you like it or not. And your criticism just makes you a hypocrite.


look, you got to understand at least a part of UP are members that have hate towards the other drivers, or are affiliated with HQ. The best thing to do to support the exploitation is to blame the victim. Anyone blaming a worker for complaining about being exploited in this new industry of App Labor doesn't understand what Labor Day means. We just had Labor Day, governor of California came out and said exploiting the American workforce to undercut illegal immigrant rates is not acceptable. Presidential candidates have come out with the same view. I stand with you and all my exploited brothers and sisters. This forum is real, not a advertisement for U/L. So people against us and for HQ tell us to not complain, not unionize, and if we don't like it, not to have our voice heard. They tell us to just leave so the next voiceless victim can be put in spot. F that. F anyone telling drivers they cannot vent on here and they should not fight for dignity, but bow down or walk away. I will make noise and I will be heard. Vent on.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Wa


Authority said:


> strips the citizenship of people born here to foreign parents then there won't be enough drivers and rates will go way up.


OHHH MY! Stripping citizenships of people that have foreign parents! So go the F back to Europe, you ain't indigenous to the Americas. With your point the only legit people who have a right to live here are indigenous Americans. Leave the land, your color is too white. Your so dumb, Trump is against App workers rights. I am disgusted by you bringing racist politic to our forum. I bet you want a whites only claim to the land that was built on black slave labor and Chinese labor. White supremacy is not for this forum. Thank you baby Hitler!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> So what things can we do to them in order to advance our ill will against them and work to destroy them? Please suggest any ideas you have.


Lyft is concerned that I'm not accepting enough pings and hurting the community. Their concern means nothing to me.

I'll accept the pings that help my wallet, and reject the ones that don't. If that act destroys Lyft's reputation, and causes them to go out of business...oh well. Sucks to be them.

As long as I can make some money from this three-ring circus, I have no plans of doing much differently.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

In the jobs and gig section on Craigslist flag all ads posted by Uber and Lyft. Help future drivers to not make the same mistake. If we all did this in all of our cities it would prevent their reach.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

You don't have to do anything. They screwed themselves.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Wa
> 
> OHHH MY! Stripping citizenships of people that have foreign parents! So go the F back to Europe, you ain't indigenous to the Americas. With your point the only legit people who have a right to live here are indigenous Americans. Leave the land, your color is too white. Your so dumb, Trump is against App workers rights. I am disgusted by you bringing racist politic to our forum. I bet you want a whites only claim to the land that was built on black slave labor and Chinese labor. White supremacy is not for this forum. Thank you baby Hitler!


He just mentioned foreign parents. YOU are the one screaming racism, no one else did.

I expect to see no more of this here. It does not belong in this forum.



rkozy said:


> Lyft is concerned that I'm not accepting enough pings and hurting the community. Their concern means nothing to me.
> 
> I'll accept the pings that help my wallet, and reject the ones that don't. If that act destroys Lyft's reputation, and causes them to go out of business...oh well. Sucks to be them.
> 
> As long as I can make some money from this three-ring circus, I have no plans of doing much differently.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ WELL said. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## sapphirekitty1314 (Aug 6, 2019)

New2This said:


> One way is leave app on but don't accept pings. You show as available driver but not accepting trips makes the system unreliable.
> 
> It takes 15 seconds for a ping to expire. If 4 drivers do that it's a full minute plus the time to redistribute the ping. For the ADHD millenial snowflakes a minute is an eternity. If Becca has to wait an entire minute to get to her SoulCycle class that's a travesty of justice.


Hi, I have finally found the source of waiting for the ping tone to expire itself ?

I have learnt this from the forum but I cannot recall whose the idea is ?

Thank you ‼


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

“I don’t how you can take an Uber, after getting hired without so much as a phone inferview I’m too creeped out to use it as a customer”


----------

